# Dojenje > Produženo dojenje >  Meni je dosta, njemu nije...

## koksy

17 mu je mjeseci i meni je stvarno dosta tog beskrajnog, cjelonoćnog nacicavanja. U dobi od godine dana je jeo dvaput tokom noći i to je bilo ok al ovo me ubija više. Cijelu noć ležim na istom boku, on pojede, okrene se, čim se ja ispružim na leđa več on traži ponovno, doslovno se ne smijem pomaknut na krevetu. Još sam k tome sad bolesna, temperatura me pere cijelu noć, iscrpljena sam, treba mi odmor a on nema milosti. Povremeno, pred jutro, kad više ne mogu izdržat bol u kralježnici, kažem mu da cika spava, da nema, mazim ga, on se ljuti, plače...ponekad i zaspi nakon pola sata a ponekad ga jednostavno više ne mogu slušat pa popustim. Noćas sam poželjela otić u kuhinju i namazat bradavice nečim fuj iako sam jako protiv toga al tolko sam bila očajna. Kako da ga odviknem od tog nacicavanja? Koliko je dosljednost tu bitna? Nemam ja ništa protiv da on pojede i spava al djetetu od skoro godinu i pol sigurno ne treba cica u ustima cijelu noć!

----------


## margaretica

Moj ima godinu dana i zadnja 4 mjeseca nacicava ko lud i tijekom dana i tijekom noći, govorimo i o 10 - 12 buđenja kroz jednu noć. On se probudi, ja mu dam cicu, on malo pocica (neki put hoće cicati i praznu cicu samo da nešto žvače, nekad se ljuti i želi cicu punu mlijeka) i onda zaspi. Nekad se nakon toga probudi za 5 minuta, nekad za dva sata, ne znam o čemu mu to ovisi. Nekad (zaredaju se takvi dani) se kao i ti ne mogu pomaknuti jer se odmah budi, čak mu ja niti ne izvadim cicu iz usta nego on zaspi i sam se odlijepi od cice, ja si kažem: ajde super, sad ću se namjestiti, okrenem se, namjestim jastuk i evo ga!!! 
Povremeno mi dođe da si pucam u koljeno ali čemu kad me leđa već ionako dovoljno rasturaju od tog položaja.
Ja sam sebi pomogla tako što sam (samo neka uđe u zapisnik da je to za sada tj. podložno je promjenama) donijela odluku da ću ga dojiti dok god to njemu bude potrebno (mislim da veća djeca doje više iz neke emocionalne potrebe koju mi možda ponekad i ne možemo shvatiti) i dok god ja budem mislila da je to dobro za njega (a mislim da je dobro da pije majčino mlijeko, jedinu zdravu hranu u današnje vrijeme), a meni ne bude preteško (a nekad je stvarno teško i fizički ali i psihički, ali to je valjda tako). 
Iskreno se nadam da će odljepljivanje od cice doći spontano u svoje vrijeme. Vrijeme će pokazati, a ja idem dan po dan.

----------


## koksy

Ne znam, postajem skeptična jer što je stariji to je više na sisi. Ustvari, njemu se zaredao izlazak četvorki, pa viroza jedna, pa viroza druga, naravno da sam mu onda dala kolko god je htio, pogotovo kad je bio bolestan pa ništa drugi nije ni jeo. Al mu je očito to nacicavanje prešlo u naviku. Ja ne vjerujem da tako veliko dijete koje jede sve i jede količinski dobro, više ima potrebu za tolikim sisanjem ponoći. Pa čak ni za utjehu, Tu sam, kraj njega sam, mazim ga, grlim, ljubim...ako to nije utjeha ne znam šta je. Uglavnom, kad je prizdravio jednu noć mu nisam dala, tj. ispraznio je obje, zaspao i za 5 min tražio opet i nisam dala, plakao je, smirio se i zaspao i bio je bolje jedno vrijeme sve dok sad opet nije bio bolestan i opet se vračamo u začarani krug stvaranja navike nacicavanja. Nudim ja njemu i vode i bočicu tj. kljunašicu (nikad nismo imali bočicu) al neće. Dakle nije gladan a ni žedan...

----------


## anabeg

koksy ja ti nemam ništa pametno za reći,jer se trenutno nalazim u istoj situaciji..moja ima 15,5 miseci i isto tako nacicava se skoro cilu noć..ima nekad par noći da se skoro ni ne probudi,ali takve noći su rjetke..ima već 12 zubi tako da em što se nacicava cijelu noć,em grize tu i tamo,razvlači bradavicu ko žvakaću..luda sam skroz već..preko dana uopće ne cica...i ja uopće ne vidim načina kako to prekinuti..jednu večer bila je preumorna,jer popodne nije odspavala skoro ništa i zaspala je dok sam ja ovoj starijoj pričala priču..šok..pozitivni šok..i od te večeri čim ja završim sa pričom ili pjesmicom za laku noć počinje dernjava dok ja ne otkrijem ciku..valjda je svjesna ta je onu večer zaspala bez cike i sad je panika ako joj tu istu sekundu ne dam ciku na izvolite...ne znam što je u pitanju,ali ona je tako dobro spavala noć od početka,od 6. mjeseca je spavala noć bez buđenja,rjetko bi se desilo da se probudi...ovo sada je na granici moje izdržljivosti..ja sam sama sa njih dvije 24sata na dan(suprug je pomorac i trenutno je odsutan) stvarno sam i psihički i fizički iscrpljena..baš mi triba makar jedna noć da odspavam u komadu...

----------


## anabeg

da i mojoj se zaredalo,najprije viroza nekakva,pa upala uha i grla sad opet nešto kašljuca i slini..

----------


## Peterlin

Ja sam svog mlađeg češkala po glavi (krevetić je bio odmah uz moj krevet) ali nakon dojenja nije bilo "repete". Trebalo je nekih tjedan dana, ali se riješilo. Sretno, cure!

----------


## Zuska

> Noćas sam poželjela otić u kuhinju i namazat bradavice nečim fuj iako sam jako protiv toga al tolko sam bila očajna.


Potpisujem tvoju situaciju i pitanja, mi smo skoro pola godine mlađi, ali sve identično. S tim da je meni noćas prošlo kroz glavu da bih se spasila skokom sa balkona. Baš sam bila rastrojena, bila je to treća noć zaredom sa sisom u ustima CIJELO vrijeme, inače plač i revanje.

----------


## anabeg

> Ja sam svog mlađeg češkala po glavi (krevetić je bio odmah uz moj krevet) ali nakon dojenja nije bilo "repete". Trebalo je nekih tjedan dana, ali se riješilo. Sretno, cure!


tako sam ja isto sa svojom starijom..češkala bi je po glavi,rukici,trbuhu i ona bi zaspala...prije toga je volila pramen moje kose vrtiti oko prsta..ova mlađa nema šanse sve ju nervira,ništa nebi (mislim kad je vrime za spavanje,inače je ona jako vesela i živahna curica,ali maziti se ne voli pa nikako..)...dok ne otkrijem ciku čuje ju se 3 ulice dalje...

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

> Noćas sam poželjela otić u kuhinju i namazat bradavice nečim fuj iako sam jako protiv toga al tolko sam bila očajna. !


ja sam  u toj fazi namazala bradavice sokom od limuna
sisala je kao da sam ih medom namazala
s takvim guštom da sam se uplašila da dijete nema razvijen okus za kiselo

----------


## vissnja

I moja je sve češće sisala noću kako se bližila drugoj godini. Kad jednostavno nisam mogla više (a to je bilo mesec dana pre drugog rođendana), rekla sam joj da sisa i ja moramo da se odmorimo, da ću je grliti i biti uz nju ali da sise više noću nema. Mislila sam da je skroz pogrešan trenutak jer smo upravo skidali noćnu i dnevnu pelenu, ali sam bila na ivici snaga. I upalilo je. Možda još 5-6 dana se budila, bila sam dosledna, nisam dala. Kenjkala je malo, ja sam je grlila... I svako veče sam joj ponavljala istu priču. I za 7 dana je spavala kako nikad do tad nije. Posle par meseci sam se ohrabrila i izbacila i uspavljivanje dojenjem. Nastavila je da sisa preko dana do 4.5 sasvim fino, a noću smo konačno spavale obe.

----------


## SuncicaSun

Kao da citam svoj slucaj,samo je kod mene trajalo 26 mj prvi put i 34 mj drugi put. Ja sam cak probala sa necim namazati ali je onda vristao kao lud jer je htio cicu,24 sata dnevno. Na kraju me je u 7.mj ove godine jako ukljestilo u vratu dok sam spavala ( inace imam velikih problema sa kralježnicom) zvali smo hitnu i zavrsila sam na injekcijama kortikostetoida i inih stvari. Tada mu je doktorica iz hitne rekla da nesmije vise cicati jer je veliki decko i da sad mlijeko ne valja. Tražio je par puta,ali nista dramaticno.
I od onda kad god je kod mene u rukama gurne svoju ruku u grudnjak i drzi cicu,tako i zaspi  :Smile: 
Vidim da mu fali,i jako mi je zao sto nisam duze dojila,ali nisam fizicki mogla.

----------


## koksy

anabeg, i moj je takav, neće se mazit, nikad nije htio, njega nervira čak i kad zaspi a ja mu prođem rukom po kosi. 
Noćas je jednom uspjelo i vrlo brzo je zaspao nazad ali se za pola sata probudio i onda nije prestajao plakat dok mu nisam dala. Kad je napokon zaspao ustala sam i otišla u dnevni leć na trosjed i onda je bio mir 2,5 sata. Al šta mi vrijedi kad sam ja za to vrijeme skidala temp i tresla se od groznice, nisam se ništa odmorila. Probali smo i da ga muž umiri al nema šanse, probala sam ga kod brata u sobu preselit pa sam nakraju cijelu noć provela gore na premalom krevetu jer on nije pušta cicu uopće... I mm je terenac, nema ga po 3 mj pa dođe na 7 dana i isto ispaljujem na živce jer sama sama s njih dvojicom. Samo nek mi da spavat...
Inače preko dana mu uspijem odvratit pažnju, siše ujutro oko 8, pa prije popodnevnog spavanja i navečer se uspavljujemo sisom, eventualno se zalomi još jedan podoj ako je baš neka kriza. I prvi dio noći je super, recimo prva 2 sata a onda kreče lom, čim dođem u krevet odmah traži.

----------


## anabeg

mene moja kao da nanjuši čim uđem u sobu,senzori se pale..a tiša ne mogu biti..krećem se ko duh po sobi..tako i moja 2-3sata nakon uspavljivanja sa cikom je mir,nakon toga prvo buđenje i onda tako svakih maksimalno sat vrimena do jutra..do 4-5 sati..onda ona zadnja 2-3sata opet u komadu odspava..al ja se razbudim i od razmišljanja što ću i kako ću dalje ne mogu zaspati više..

----------


## anabeg

oko 9 je zaspala..tako da je sad očekujem svaku minutu..čudim se kako već nije zvala..

----------


## borka

*koksy*  ukoliko ne možeš više izdržati, znam da ti je jako teško, a odmah na početku ću ti reći da moraš biti dosljedna i izdržati barem 7 dana u komadu, pokušaj kada ti je muž doma.

Da ne govorim bez veze brzinski ću ti ispričati svoju situaciju, moj malac je bio veliki sisoljubac, grozan spavač po noći. 
Sikio je jako puno preko dana ali i JAKO puno preko noći.
Isto tako nisam se mogla  pomaknuti, ujutro ukočena, kukovi su me strašno boljeli od ležanja na boku, bila sam kronično neispavana, umorna.
No, nisam željela odustati jer je on imao 9 mjeseci.
Dohrana je super krenula, nije odbijao ništa, ali noć je bila za cicanje.
Duda, bočica su mu bili najgori neprijatelji.
I nije on toliko cicao zbog mlijeka koliko je to njemu bila navika, neka ugoda, maženje, navika da mu je lijepo po noći, kao što neka djeca imaju dudu.
Nažalost ja sam se jako razboljela i morali smo pod hitno prekinuti dojenje.
Najteži i najtužniji period u mom životu.
Ali morali smo.
Želim ti reći da razumijem umor, tanke živce, nervozu, osjećaj bespomoćnosti... i da ukoliko zaista ne možeš više, a on je već zaista veliki, 17 mjeseci i po mom mišljenju zaista se ne bi trebala više toliko mučiti po noći, moraš biti ustrajna.
Nama je bilo jako teško, jer je on bio još mali, pa samim time kako 9mjesečnom cicoljupcu objasniti, no išli smo dan po dan, ali nije bilo povratka.
Ja sam se maknula u dnevni boravak, kupila u ljekarni čepiće za uši, jer mi se srce slamalo dok je on plakao, ali nije bilo druge.
Nadam se da će tvoje odvikavanje ipak ići brže i bezbolnije, no kažem, trebaš biti ustrajna i ako si tako odlučila nemoj se vraćati natrag.
Sretno.

----------


## Mojca

Nemam ništa pametno za reći... došla sam se na forum malo odmoriti od cjelonoćnog nacicavanja i gle što nađem. :Laughing: 

Za sad ne odustajem od dojenja... ali bilježim si temu da znam gdje potražiti recepte kad mi bude dosta.  :Smile:

----------


## koksy

Nevjerovatno, da nema 17 mj mislila bi da je pročitao ovu temu, noćas je taaaaako lijepo spavao  :Very Happy: 

Došla sam u krevet u 1 a on ništa, ja onako u strahu da će se probudit taman kad zaspim, ležim do 2 i buljim u plafon, napokon zaspim i oko 3 se on budi, isprazni obje u roku od par minuta, okrene se i spava! U 6 ista stvar. I onda se u 8 probudio i pola sata je bio na cici a onda sam rekla dosta, malo je kenjkao ali sam mu odvratila pažnju, evo ga sad doručkuje, odmoran on, odmorna ja. Kad bi ovako uvijek bilo nebi sigurno prekidala dojenje, možda ga je noćas savladao umor zbog nespavanja mjesecima a možda je ipak onih par uskračivanja učinilo svoje. Vidjet čemo...

----------


## koksy

Htjela bi još dodat da je on iznimno tvrdoglavo dijete, vrlo, vrlo teško mu je skrenut pažnju, ne samo što se dojenja tiče. On kad nešto želi onda to želi i zato me strah odmah potpuno izbacit noćne podoje jer mislim da bi ga cijelo susjedstvo slušalo cijelu noć. Tako da je plan prvo izbacit nacicavanje a onda polako, podoj po podoj.
Eh...kad se sjetim kako je stariji bio suradljivo dijete, ovaj je sušta suprotnost.

----------


## anabeg

koksy,drago mi je da si noćas nešto uspjela i odspavati..čitam tvoje postove i smijem se..od muke valjda..toliko slično sve...i moja manja je tvrdoglava,.i stalno je na meni.ja kuham ona mi se drži za noge,ja u wc ona je tu..često mi je tako žao moje starije kćeri,imam osjećaj da joj premalo pažnje poklanjam i da mi 24sata nisu dovoljna..starija mi je isto tako bila suradljivo dijete..i danas je takva..
a meni noćas osim nacicavanja,je i ova starija povraćala..od ponoći do 6ujutro sam išla od jedne do druge,kad bi ova mlađa zaspala idem svlačiti ovu stariju i mjenjati posteljinu jer je po krevetu povratila,nekoliko puta...uopće neznam kako funckioniram danas...

----------


## Janis

Mi smo završili s dojenjem s 18 mjeseci jer je meni bilo upravo ovako kako ti opisuješ. Prvo smo ukinuli to cjelonoćno sisanje tako što je muž s njom spavao u sobi, a ja na kauču. Iako je po karakteru slična tvom malcu plakala je zaista minimalno, on bi je mazio i šaptao joj i smirila bi se i zaspala. Nisam mogla vjerovati. U nekom trenutku joj je počeo davati vodu iz kljunašice kad bi se probudila i na moje veliko čuđenje to je prihvatila. Po danu smo i dalje dojili, zadnje bi bilo prije spavanja na kauču, onda bi je muž vodio na spavanje, ujutro bi dotrčala do mene i prikopčala se. To je trajalo nekih 15-ak dana. Onda smo izbacili to dojenje prije spavanja, pa dnevno i na kraju jutarnje. Sve skupa je trajalo nekih mjesec dana. Ja sam se tek nakon mjesec dana vratila u krevet i kad bi se probudila dala bih joj vode i to je bilo to. Vodu smo imali par mjeseci, a onda smo i to izbacili bez problema. Ja sam jako zadovoljna kako smo to odradili - nježno, postupno i bez frustracija, nadam se da će i kod vas biti tako  :Love:

----------


## koksy

Hvala vam svima na iskustvima al dajte malo detaljnije. Ustvari, mene zanima jel pogrešno da mu dam kad ga više ne mogu slušat? Da li time postižem kontraefekt ili to i nije toliko ključno? 

Opciju s mužem sam isključila, on ga stvarno ne može smirit, neku večer je pokušavao 45 minuta, mali se samo bacao po krevetu i protestirao.

----------


## anabeg

draga,mislim da tako postižemo kontraefekt..."sad ću ja vrištati i mama će dati ciku"...ali ja svoju jednostavno ne mogu slušati da tako plače..kad se toliko iznerviram nedam ciku par minuta i onda odustanem...virujen da je to krivo i da triba biti dosljedan..ali kad je ovo u pitanju stvarno ne mogu...muž će doći doma za 2-3tjedna,pokušati ću i tu opciju,iako nisam uopće optimistična..pogotovo što ga 4miseca nije vidila,tribat će joj neko vrime da se uopće navikne da je tu,kamoli da je uspavljuje..

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

ja sam noćno (ne sjećam se točno kada, mislim s neke 2 godine) ukinula tako što su sise trebale spavati 
noć je, sve spava, pa i sise
nema, ne može i gotovo
malo se bunila, ali je prihvatila

----------


## Zuska

> Htjela bi još dodat da je on iznimno tvrdoglavo dijete, vrlo, vrlo teško mu je skrenut pažnju, ne samo što se dojenja tiče. On kad nešto želi onda to želi i zato me strah odmah potpuno izbacit noćne podoje jer mislim da bi ga cijelo susjedstvo slušalo cijelu noć.


Upravo je toga i mene strah. Kad počne urlati, ne staje, samo povećava ton, ako treba počne se gušiti, kašljati, ali ne staje.
Preksinoć, usred noći, više nisam imala snage, bila sam ukočena i probuđena 87. put, treća noć za redom (i jedno 300-ta bez spavanja dulje od sat-dva u komadu). 
Uzeo ju je MD i nosio na ramenu po stanu...a ona je urlala i urlala. Inače se tako smiri i njemu i bakama, ali ovoga puta je znala da sam u sobi...i nije prestajala. Ja sam ležala i najprije sam osjećala - ništa, mislila sam, neka urla, ja stvarno više ne mogu, ne mogu ni postojati, a kamoli biti mama. I to je trajalo i trajalo. Ako bi ušutila, to bi bilo na par sekundi, a onda bi počela još glasnije. I tako x puta. Mislim da nas mrzi cijela zgrada, cijeli kvart... Na kraju to više nisam mogla slušati. Čim sam ju uzela, odmah je prestala. I vjerovatno si je zaključila, gle, kako se isplati urlati. 

Mislila sam otvoriti novu temu, ne znam da li je da je otvorim ili da se prikrpam ovdje (pliz, recite) - kako me za jedno 3 tjedna neće biti 7-8 noći i dana, zanima me kako da to moje odustvo MD najbolje iskoristi ne bismo li uveli barem malo reda u spavanje...

----------


## Zuska

> Hvala vam svima na iskustvima al dajte malo detaljnije. Ustvari, mene zanima jel pogrešno da mu dam kad ga više ne mogu slušat? Da li time postižem kontraefekt ili to i nije toliko ključno? 
> 
> Opciju s mužem sam isključila, on ga stvarno ne može smirit, neku večer je pokušavao 45 minuta, mali se samo bacao po krevetu i protestirao.


Moje mišljenje, a to sam zaključila po svojoj, je da je pogrešno dati kad ih više ne možemo slušati jer im time govorimo da će dobiti ono što žele, samo ako su dovoljno glasni. Mislim da bi tebi bilo najbolje otići na 3 noći i ostaviti muža da se bakće s njim. Nedavno mi je pričala frendica koja je počela raditi s bebinih 11 mjeseci, skoro odmah su je poslali na službeni put od 2-3 noći. Kažu kako je jjen muž u to vrijeme sredio ne samo cicanje, nego i traženje hrane. Rekao je da ju je nosio, ali jesti joj nije dao jer je smatrao da je dovoljno velika da odradi noć u komadu bez jela. I kad se frendica vratila, ova je jednostavno nastavila spavati. 
Ok, meni su to priče iz domene SF-a, ali ili ćeš morati uključiti muža ili ćeš si morati posložiti kockice i reći - on će sljedećih nekoliko noći urlati, bit će ružno, bit će neslušljivo...ali ja ću biti uporna i dosljedna. 

To su, uostalom, i moje opcije... Meni je samo pitanje kako da to MD najbolje odradi dok me nema. Jer kad sam s njom...nema šanse da je mogu slušati kako plače...to nije samo urlanje, to je raspadanje njenog svijeta, ridanje, oplakivanje...ma iskoristi sve moguće tonove i kombinacije....ima sto vrsti plača koje spoji u jedan i onda se ja počnem raspadati. MD to ne proživljava toliko emotivno, zato mora pomoći.

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

> ja sam noćno (ne sjećam se točno kada, mislim s neke 2 godine) ukinula tako što su sise trebale spavati 
> noć je, sve spava, pa i sise
> nema, ne može i gotovo
> malo se bunila, ali je prihvatila


zvuči jednostavno
sad s vremenskim odmakom i je
tada nije bilo
da ne ispadne da pametujem, ali tada sam vidjela da kad stvarno misliš tako da će dijete (bar moje je, a moje je sve samo ne suradljivo) prihvatiti
mene moja vrti oko malog prsta
i sve joj popuštam
i nekad mi se čini da se ne mogu izboriti sa njom
ali tu sam vidjela (ili sam imala sreće) kada ti sam prelomiš u sebi i ni malo ne sumnjaš onda će dijete to prihvatiti
2x sam to napravila i baš s dojenjem
jednom s njenih godinu dana kada me je žestoko ugrizla za bradavicu
i kada sam bila odlučila da prekidam s dojenjem
i skoro cijeli dan joj nisam dala
i ponavljala da me je ugrizla i da više ne dam
i gotovo
i kad sam ipak na kraju popustila više me nikad poslije toga nije ugrizla
i za noćno kada više nisam mogla
rekla sam ne može po noći
spava se
i bila sam spremna skroz prekinuti ako ne prihvati noćni prekid
valjda je to skužila 
i prihvatila

----------


## Trina

Moja ima godinu i dva mjeseca i prestajem je dojiti zbog toga što pišeš, Koksy. Ja jednostavno sebi ne mogu više priuštiti nespavanje jer preko dana ja nemam vremena ni sjesti, kamoli se odmoriti, više ne funkcioniram normalno. Već dva tjedna je ne dojim preko dana, to je bila prva faza odvikavanja, a što se noćnog tiče..napravit ću nešto što sdam mislila da neću nikad-odlazim iz kuće na dvije noći pa nek se drugi snalaze :Smile: 

Iz iskustva s drugom djecom..što su veći, noćna nacicavanja su češća i to su periodi kad ja prestajem s dojenjem (godinu, godinu ipo)

----------


## cvijeta73

takva ista je bila moja m.
isto kao sto zuska piše, znala sam puknuti, dati ju mm, ona bi urlala i urlala i na kraju opet dobila ono što je htjela - sisu. za noćno zvakanje. e sad, bilo je noći kad me ne bi smetalo noćno nacicavanje, spavala ja, spavala ona s mojom cicom u ustima.
a bilo je noći kad bi me takva nervoza radi toga uhvatila, baš ono - iz kože da iskočiš.
no, eto, suma sumarum, ja nisam uspjela skinuti noćno. premlake pokušaje ukidanja sam imala. malo bih, malo ne bih, kad me smetalo bih, kad sam spavala, pustila bih ju da cica. a ne ide to tako. 
a onda se desilo ono što priča aleks.
takva cico-ovisnica, skroz nerazumna i svojeglava, skroz mirno je prihvatila da cice više nema. preko noći. kad sam ja odlučila da mi je dosta, pila i klavocin što mi je poslužilo kao motiv za prestanak iako je kompatibilan s dojenjem. rekla njoj - mama pije lijek, mlijeko ne valja, lijek je u mlijeku i - nikad ta mala više nije tražila cicu  :Shock: 
da je tražila i plakala, ne vjerujem da bih izdržala. al - nije. bila sam na putu da pokleknem jer nam je uspavljivanje trajalo po sat-dva, al nisam. jer ona nije pitala. to mi je baš bilo nevjerojatno. imala je dvije i pol godine. 
tako da, kuže oni sve, kad baš jako odlučimo, pa bilo to i noćno dojenje, prihvatiti će.

----------


## cvijeta73

> Moje mišljenje, a to sam zaključila po svojoj, je da je pogrešno dati kad ih više ne možemo slušati jer im time govorimo da će dobiti ono što žele, samo ako su dovoljno glasni. Mislim da bi tebi bilo najbolje otići na 3 noći i ostaviti muža da se bakće s njim. Nedavno mi je pričala frendica koja je počela raditi s bebinih 11 mjeseci, skoro odmah su je poslali na službeni put od 2-3 noći. Kažu kako je jjen muž u to vrijeme sredio ne samo cicanje, nego i traženje hrane. Rekao je da ju je nosio, ali jesti joj nije dao jer je smatrao da je dovoljno velika da odradi noć u komadu bez jela. I kad se frendica vratila, ova je jednostavno nastavila spavati. 
> Ok, meni su to priče iz domene SF-a, ali ili ćeš morati uključiti muža ili ćeš si morati posložiti kockice i reći - on će sljedećih nekoliko noći urlati, bit će ružno, bit će neslušljivo...ali ja ću biti uporna i dosljedna. 
> 
> To su, uostalom, i moje opcije... Meni je samo pitanje kako da to MD najbolje odradi dok me nema. Jer kad sam s njom...nema šanse da je mogu slušati kako plače...to nije samo urlanje, to je raspadanje njenog svijeta, ridanje, oplakivanje...ma iskoristi sve moguće tonove i kombinacije....ima sto vrsti plača koje spoji u jedan i onda se ja počnem raspadati. MD to ne proživljava toliko emotivno, zato mora pomoći.


zuska, baš ko da sam ja pisala.
ni mm nije emotivno doživljavao taj njen plač.
al nije ništa ni postignuo.
odnosno je, dok mene nije bilo.
čim sam ja bila u vidokrugu, ista pjesma.

----------


## martinaP

> Moja ima godinu i dva mjeseca i prestajem je dojiti zbog toga što pišeš, Koksy. Ja jednostavno sebi ne mogu više priuštiti nespavanje jer preko dana ja nemam vremena ni sjesti, kamoli se odmoriti, više ne funkcioniram normalno. Već dva tjedna je ne dojim preko dana, to je bila prva faza odvikavanja, a što se noćnog tiče..napravit ću nešto što sdam mislila da neću nikad-odlazim iz kuće na dvije noći pa nek se drugi snalaze
> 
> Iz iskustva s drugom djecom..što su veći, noćna nacicavanja su češća i to su periodi kad ja prestajem s dojenjem (godinu, godinu ipo)


x

Iz ovakvih razloga ja sam oba puta prestala dojiti oko prvog rođendana. Bilo mi je dosta, noći su postajale sve gore, i više nije imalo nikakvog smisla. Sad, s odmakom, sigurna sam da sam dobro odlučila.

----------


## sillyme

Ja se na zalost isto pridruzujem temi. 
Od prvog dana pazim da ne spava s cicom u ustima i kad bi po noci podojio ja bi izvadila cicu i okrenula se na ledja ili drugi bok, a on je cesto znao ostati budan dok ne bi zaspao sam. I sve je dobro funkcioniralo do pred koji dan kad je totalno povampirio, ne zeli zaspati nego samo ako je cica u ustima, ako mu izvadim sjedne, lupa me, cupa potkosulju, cvili, urla... Paralelno starija spava isto s nama i moram paziti da je ne probudi jer se onda ona isto rasplace pa je umiriti ih oboje nemoguca misija ( na kraju zavrsimo u db na crticima u tri ujutro ako nam se desi takav raspad sustava ).
Uz to mi je naporno na poslu i jos uvijek me muci dermatitis na bradavicama tako da mi svako malo pukne koza i podoj me jako boli, da ne spominjem krvave jastucice  :Sad: 
Ne znam sto mu se desava, jel ga muci neki zubic, ili to sto je upravo prohodao, izmjena rutine jer danima ne ide u jaslice ili pak nesto pedeseto, samo znam da ja ne mogu jos dugo izdrzati makar se trudim je kao za inat slabo dobiva na tezini pa sam se tjesila da mu nocni obrok moze samo dobro uciniti.

zakljucila sam da ili ce se uskoro smiriti i vratiti u rutinu ili ukidam nocno dojenje bez obzira na sve jer ovako fakat nemrem jos dugo. Pa kolko podoji po danu podoji, ja sam na izmaku snaga i moram se malo naspavati...

----------


## vissnja

Ja se ovde kao maratonka u dojenju slažem sa Aleks.
Stvar je u tome da mama stvarno čvrsto reši. I dete će to (uz proteste i plač) nekako prihvatiti. Ali kad rešite nema popuštanja.

E sad, meni je prekipelo oko drugog rođendana, a vidim tako i Aleks. Mislim da tu i starost deteta ima ulogu, jer sam ja mojoj objasnila i bila sam sigurna da me je shvatila da po noći neće dobiti sisu. A objašnjavala sam joj preko dana, polako i u miru. Noću nema objašnjavanja.
E sad, kako bi to funkcionisalo kod bebe od 17 meseci, ne znam.
Ja sam sa mojom unapred dogovorila obrazac ponašanja za noć. Rekla sam joj da ću je, kad se probudi, grliti i ljuljuškati, i to sam i radila, u mraku, ne palieći svetlo, ne ustajući. Na sve sam je unapred pripremila. 
Nisam imala opciju da odem u drugu sobu jer je muž spavao ko top, a isto nije mogao da je smiri.

----------


## frka

evo i nas... sad će 2 godine i dalje visi na cici kao novorođenče. od rođenja je strašno loš spavač i treba joj malo sna (oni savjeti da ih se treba spakirat do 9 u krevet kod nas ne pale - neće spavati bez obzira na rano dizanje i kraće popodnevno spavanje - sve smo probali), a sad se preko noći situacija još više pogoršala jer je krenula u jaslice, a ja na faks - budi se još češće (iako sam mislila da je to nemoguće). valjda kompenzira to što se gotovo uopće ne vidimo preko dana  :Sad:  uza sve to, strašno nemirno spava - okrene se jedno milijun puta i ujutro je obavezno nađemo s nogama na jastuku, a ja zbog svega toga spavam na valjda 20 cm uz rub kreveta. nekako sam to sve prihvatila i durala, ali sad već stvarno pucam po šavovima. objasnila sam joj da cica mora spavati preko noći i sinoć je recimo bez problema zaspala bez dojenja, ali kad se probudi, onako u polusnu vrišti dok god ne dobije cicu. kad je budna, sve se s njom da dogovoriti i sve kuži, ali po noći u tom polusvjesnom stanju ne odustaje i objašnjavanje nema učinka. i sad kad smo na praznicima, visila bi na meni i cijeli dan - baš je žešći ovisnik. ne dam joj svaki put, objasnim joj da zašto ne i kad će dobiti i većinom negoduje, ali i prihvati, ali ovo preko noći je kaos! mislim da se selim u boravak do daljnjeg, a MM nek se snalazi kako zna... a žao mi je k'o psu jer vidim da je baš luda za cicama - ono...to joj je centar svijeta! tepa im, mazi ih i svaki čas uletava sa spikama tipa "vidi, cica - Noja papa, Noja pije vodicu, Noja se igja" i sl. - ženska baš razgovara s njima! teško je to - imam osjećaj da ću joj uskratiti najvažniji izvor nježnosti, pažnje i ljubavi  :Sad:  hebemu sve  :Sad:

----------


## susmiga

mi smo sada na tri cikija po danu(2god i 3mj)- noću smo prestale vrlo jednostavno- prvu noć je plakala 40 minuta (užas! ali izdržali smo), drugu 10 min, treću je spavala cijelu noć
jedino se sada diže u šest za jutarnji podoj-ali bolje i to nego nespavanje po noći
treba samo izdržati par dana

----------


## koksy

Kod nas je malo bolje stanje, ustrajem na tome da se ne nacicava, pojede i to je to, nema više, okrenem se, kažem da cika spava, on se ljuti minutu-dvije pa se smiri. Jedino što nikako ne spava preko dana, al uopće. Nije čak ni cendrav ali mislim da je premoren i da se zato budi češće tokom noći. Zbog toga što ne spava ne traži ni ciku, dakle jede ujutro oko 8, pa ustanemo oko 9, doručak i do navečer ne traži.
Mislim da, ukoliko se opet nešto ne zalomi neka viroza i sl., da ćemo privest kraju dojenje kroz mjesec dana.

----------


## sillyme

Ja sam pak malo se skulirala, on malo bolje spava zadnjih dana pa sam manje nervozna i neispavana. Na kraju mi je to njegovo nacicavanje dobro doslo jer sam uspjela nekako zaraditi bakterijski mastitis, pa bar mi je doso ko izdajalica... Naravno da ne dojim postedjela bih se tog cirkusa sa temperaturom preko 39, antibiotika I inog... Ali sve u staz  :Grin:

----------


## betty blue

> mi smo sada na tri cikija po danu(2god i 3mj)- noću smo prestale vrlo jednostavno- prvu noć je plakala 40 minuta (užas! ali izdržali smo), drugu 10 min, treću je spavala cijelu noć
> jedino se sada diže u šest za jutarnji podoj-ali bolje i to nego nespavanje po noći
> treba samo izdržati par dana


ovako smo i mi riješili noćno dojenje kad je imao godinu dana
doduše prvo smo probali da ja spavam u drugoj sobi, ali to je bilo nemoguće
kod nas je plakanje trajalo tri noći i nakon toga je prestalo, počeo je spavati cijelu noć bez buđenja i dojenja
dnevno smo postupno ukidali sve do 18 mjeseci
te tri noći su bile grozne, ali bila sam presretna kad je uspjelo
i onda sam žalila što nisam probala prije
s mlađom planiram isto tako kad mi postane dosta noćnog nacicavanja
jer ona se od bebe koja spava cijelu noć prvih 6-7 mjeseci odjednom povampirila u bebu koja ne pušta cicu iz usta cijelu noć  :Rolling Eyes: 
a stvarno joj nutritivno nije potrebno, a i iz iskustva znam da se dojenje može nastaviti i kad se ukine noćno
sad ima skoro 8 i pol mjeseci, dajem joj još dva-tri mjeseca i doviđorno  :Yes:

----------


## Trina

Evo ja ne dojim od petka navečer, odnosno noć na subotu. Dvije noći nisam bila tu pa je spavala kod babe, prošlo je puno bolje nego što smo očekivali, prvu noć joj se budila tri puta i zaspala odmah. Drugu je prespavala čitavu noć!?!! ja, naravno nisam te sreće, pa evo već drugu noć je dižem i nosam u vrijeme kad bi se dojila, ali sveo se na dva ili tri puta, umjesto sto, kako se dojila prije. Ali ujutro se diže oko 5 ipo, 6 i spavala bi noseći se. nadam se da ćemo i to riješiti i da će brzo početi spavati čitavu noć. Čak sam, prije tog svog puta, bila odlučila da ću je, kad vratim, opet dojiti i danju i noću jer je prestala jesti. Ali ispostavilo se da je bila nekakva virozica u pitanju. sad jede odlično, puno bolje nego ikad i skroz sam odlučna i sretna što smo prestali.


I da, nisam najvažniju stvar napisala, koja me potpuno iznenadila, a to je da ona mene uopće ne traži cicu. Uopće. Nijednom. Ali kuži da joj nešto valjda fali pa to nadoknađuje maženjem i nosanjem

----------


## Zuska

Uf, baš sam se pitala što je s vama! Drago mi je čitati da nije bilo većih drama.
Kad joj daješ večeru, kad ide spavati i kad hoće ponovo jesti? Kako je uspavljuješ sad? Daješ li bocu s nečim?

----------


## Trina

Večeru joj dam oko 8, 8 ipo, tako sam i dok se dojila. Spavati ide možda sat, dva nakon toga. Ona ne traži jesti ponovo, nije ona gladna ni prije bila..Uspavljujem je na rukama a bocu nije nikad imala. nebi ju ni hranila noću jer eto, meni ustvari nije ni palo napamet da bi se ona noću budila zbog gladi. moje mišljenje je da je tako, malo većoj djeci, dojenje ipak samo emotivni trenutak, ne nutritivni.

----------


## Zuska

Moja uvijek jako obilno doji oko 6 (kad spava kod bake onda dobije bocu s mojim mlijekom) i tad ponovno zaspe do 7:30 ili 8  pa se pitam da li da izignoriram i taj obrok ili da ga spremam... Ako će spavati bolje noć, nema problema, dizat ću se u 6, neka ona zaspe, a ja ću radit nešto. Ali ako će i dalje zezat, mislim da neću imat snage za pripremanje mlijeka. Dakle, tvoje iskustvo je da može bez hrane 12 sati?

----------


## anabeg

od zadnjeg javljanja na ovu teme,a tako imali smo i nekoliko "dobro" prospavanih noći (buđenje 2-3puta)..zadnjih dana mi prolazi to da kad se probudi čak i ne histerizira ako ne dobije ciku..privučem je k sebi,pomilujem je kratko po glavici i nastavi spavati..ne prolazi to svaki put,ali meni je i ovo napredak,jer inače ako cika nije bila odmah ponuđena ajme majko koja dreka...

----------


## Trina

> Moja uvijek jako obilno doji oko 6 (kad spava kod bake onda dobije bocu s mojim mlijekom) i tad ponovno zaspe do 7:30 ili 8  pa se pitam da li da izignoriram i taj obrok ili da ga spremam... Ako će spavati bolje noć, nema problema, dizat ću se u 6, neka ona zaspe, a ja ću radit nešto. Ali ako će i dalje zezat, mislim da neću imat snage za pripremanje mlijeka. Dakle, tvoje iskustvo je da može bez hrane 12 sati?


Mislim da da. Ako ne, onda sam svu svoju djecu izgladnjivala u toj nekoj dobi :Razz: 

Uostalom, ona meni na pitanja odgovara sa DA ili NE, pa je znam i pitati oće li jesti ili piti, ona lijepo kaže da neće. ma ne znam kakav je stav ostalih majki tu ali ja znam da kod moje kćeri, moje mlijeko nije moglo zadovoljiti njenu glad već odavno, dojenje je bilo malo jače od vode, zadovoljilo bi žeđ. (osim onog emotivnog dijela koji je u potpunosti zadovoljilo dojenje)

----------


## Zuska

Super, hvala ti na odgovorima!

p.s. ne znam koliko moje mlijeko zadovoljava njenu glad, ali ona oko 6 baš marenda - sjedne kraj mene dok ja spavam, odmakne pidžamu i baci se najprije na prvu sisu i halapljivo guta...nikad kraja...i onda se baci na drugu...i jede, jede, jede, to traje...i onda se u nekom trenutku samo ponovo izvali na krevet i zaspe. Zato sam stekla dojam da je riječ o pravoj gladi. Probat ću da joj ne dajemo ništa...

----------


## jelena.O

tak i moj zuska

----------


## Trina

> Super, hvala ti na odgovorima!
> 
> p.s. ne znam koliko moje mlijeko zadovoljava njenu glad, ali ona oko 6 baš marenda - sjedne kraj mene dok ja spavam, odmakne pidžamu i baci se najprije na prvu sisu i halapljivo guta...nikad kraja...i onda se baci na drugu...i jede, jede, jede, to traje...i onda se u nekom trenutku samo ponovo izvali na krevet i zaspe. Zato sam stekla dojam da je riječ o pravoj gladi. Probat ću da joj ne dajemo ništa...


A cicala je i moja na isti način ali....ne znam što da ti kažem..ja s jedne strane imam blagu grižnju savjesti jer se bojim da je nisam oštetila za onaj osjećaj sigurnosti kojeg ona ima dok je dojim, a s druge, luda sam ko kupus od dojenja i nespavanja. Pa sam izabrala sebe.

----------


## AnneMary

Moj je 20 mjeseci i nije mi radio probleme noću. Već dugo doji samo pred spavanje i ujutro između 5 i 6 sati.
Zadnjih par dana spava čak do 7 30.
Jutros je u 6 tražio a meni se nije dalo i ja velim ˝Kasnije˝ , a on počeo malo cvilit i ja velim ˝Ljube, sisa isto spava, ajde it  još malo dok se probudi˝, i on se okrene i još odspava sat i pol i onda lijepo dobio svoju naspavanu cicu.
Slično je bilo i sa curkom, neko objašnjenje lako shvatljivo je palilo.
 Njoj sam govorila da će dobit kad se sljedeći put probudi, da mora još jednom odspavat. 
Mislim da je ključno naglasit da će dobit sisu (bez negacije: nema sise,ne sada, ne još), ali da moraju malo sačekat, zaspat i sl.

Dovoljno su oni veliki da to shvate samo bi tjerali po svome.

Želim vam svima mirnu i prospavanu noć!  :Smile:

----------


## Zuska

Trina, još jedno pitanje, kakvo ti je stanje s cicama nakon prestanka dojenja? Da li se izdajaš, olakšavaš kako..? Kako ti je to izgledalo s prvo dvoje? 
Ostali?

Razmišljam i o tome, naime, kad sam prosli put bila na putu, skoro su mi se upalile (a izdajala sam), plus kad mala prespava kod bake ja se svejedno moram dizati po noći barem jednom i izdajati jer inače bude lokva oko mene i dvije bolne lopte koje mi ne daju da spavam, niti da se okrećem po krevetu...

----------


## Trina

Nije mi to problem. Ízdojim se mrvicu,tek toliko da cice ne budu bas tvrde. Sad mislim da mlijeka ima minimalno,izdojila sam malo jednu,da razbijem nekakvu kvrgu koja se pojavila. Ali daleko od toga da bi se trebala nocu buditi. Ali kazem ti,ja sam uec dugo samo na nocnom dojenju,sve je to islo postepeno. Kad sam tek izbacila dnevno,do navecer su cice bile prepune

----------


## Trina

Immo lagani napredak-spavala je od 22 do 04,30 u komadu. Mislim ono, ja ne mogu vjerovati, naspavala sam se ko nikad otkad se rodila :Smile:  Onda sam je digla, zaspala je odmah i nastavila do 7 ipo.

----------


## Zuska

Čestitam! Vi ste moj uzor  :Smile:

----------


## rafi&gabi

Moja ce jos malo godinu i zadnja dva dana je doslovno
cijeli dan na cici...malo brinem jer za tjedan dana
krecem na posao.....

----------


## Trina

> Čestitam! Vi ste moj uzor



Noćas je bilo grozno. Sad nam je problem to što, kad je uspavam i pokušam leći u krevet, ona plače. I to tako traje, i traje..I nikako da je stavim u vodoravni položaj. Jer naravno, otkad se rodila, cica je bila br 1 za uspavljivanje, sad sam se sjetila da mi je iato ovako bilo i sa sinom..nije dugo trajalo ali me izludilo.

----------


## Zuska

Uh  :Sad:  

Mi imamo problem s vodoravnim položajem od rođenja. Meni se hoće uspavati na sisi ležećki, ali bake i MD je oduvijek jedino mogu uspavati noseći i onda idu pokušaji polijeganja...uh, kad je bila jako mala beba, znala se po desetak i više puta za redom probuditi u pokušajima polijeganja. Tako je i danas - treba čekati baš onaj duboki san i onda je leći, inače ide "njiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii". Mojoj sad raste nekoliko zubi odjednom, ne moram uopće reći da to znači žvakanje sise cijelu noć danima. Još samo malo...

Želim i tebi i bebici puno snage i živaca, izdržite!

----------


## Trina

U zadnje vrijeme me leđa užasno bole, valjda je sve to skupa popustilo nakon četiri trudnoće i konstantnog dvanaestogodišnjeg nosanja djece..pa mi je sve to skupa zbog bolova malo teže izvedivo. Noćas sam je par minuta pustila da plače i krevetu i na kraju je ipak zaspala. A valjda ćemo preživiti i ovo. Jedino dobro u čitavoj ovoj priči je to da ona cicu uopće ne traži. pa se thešim da joj možda i nije traumatično (uvijek imam taj strah da je uskraćujem za nešto veliko). zapravo, još niti jednom se nije dogodilo, otkad sam joj i dnevno izbacivala, pa tako i sad, da ona plače za cicom. Pa mi to dosta znači. I njoj raste dosta zubi, ona ima gore jedinice i dvice, a dolje samo jedinice, pa puno toga sad izbija odjednom, sigurno je i zbog toga nervoznija

----------


## Zuska

Uf, svaka ti čast na stažu i dječici, pa kako ti ne bi bilo dosta... Ma joj, svaka čast na strpljenju i koordinaciji. 
Čuj, ako ne traži ciku, čini mi se da ju ne uskraćuješ, ali bez obzira falila njoj cika ili ne, ipak joj je to promjena na koju se mora naviknuti. 

Moja ima samo jedinice (dole i gore), svaki zub je bio toliko traumatičan (počevši od višesatnog urlanja u vrijeme probijanja prvog zuba nakon kojeg smo otišli na hitnu noću jer ništa nije pomagalo pa sam se bojala da je upala uha, pa preko trodnevne groznice na dalje...i nikad kraja, a tek četiri), a sad joj rastu obje gornje dvojke (a i dole je natečeno), zato spava jedino kad joj je cica u ustima. Ali kako da se tužim na nju kad je meni predzadnji umnjak probio tek prošli mjesec (nakon nekoliko godina izbijanja) i morala sam popit lekadol koliko je bolilo. Na mene je  :Smile:

----------


## cvijeta73

zuska, jel joj daš malo lupoceta?

----------


## zloćko

E ja ću sad uletiti ko padobranac nemam vremena čitati sve al mi je super ono što si napisala da si htjela ić u kuhinju i namazat cicu nečim fuj,i odmah se sjetila da je  jedna moja poznanica  imala sličan problem i to je tako drž nedaj trajalo do 4 godine djeteta, i  ona je mazala bradavice onom gorkom tekućinom što se maže da klinci ne grziu nokte. :Laughing: 

Sretno

----------


## Zuska

Cvijeta, dajem tu i tamo, kad je najgore. Najčešće mažem zube onim gelom.

----------


## lidać2

prije koji mj.i ja sam otvorila slicnu tome u odluci da odustajem....

eno sada ima 2.5god i jos cikamo,jos se ponoci budi,a najgore mi pred jutro priljepi se i ne mice...

----------


## cikla

Mi smo to izgleda na vreme rešili, pošto sada već zna i vrištati kada nešto nije po njenom. Bila sam uporna i odlučna u ukidanju noćnih podoja i posle svega 3-4 dana više se nije budila. U tom periodu odvikavanja bih joj ponudila vodu u zamenu. Malo je gunđala, ali nije bilo strašno. Sad mogu reći da opet uživamo u dojenju.

Koksy, kakvo je stanje kod vas? Prekidate dojenje ili samo izbacujete nasisavanje noću? Meni da nije uspelo ovo verovatno bih prestala dojiti, pošto sam već ujedala sve oko sebe koliko sam bila izmrcvarena. Danju mogu sve istrpiti, ali me noću ne diraj, tako da razumem svakog ko se odluči na to.

----------


## sillyme

Nama je nakon par dobrih noci uslijedila jedna grozna. Evo zaspala sam u ponoc i budna od pola pet. Uzas. Jedva sam ga uspavala oko 11, i budio se valjda 10x do 5 i onda je sad zaspa ali ja vise ne mogu, previse me puta probudio i onda sam pocela misliti o nekom problemu na poslu i ode kvragu moje spavanje  :Sad: 
ajd bar je nedjelja pa cu probt odspavat popodne, ak uspijem uvaljat klince na spavanje kod bake i dede...
ali u pol pet ujutro sam opet pocela intenzivno razmisljati o prestanku dojenja iako mali ima 15 mjeseci, a stariju sam dojila 20 mjeseci, s tim da je ona super jela i jos bila goriji cicoovisnik od njega, on je inace puno manje zahtjevan za cicu, a i losije jede pa mi se cini bitnijim - no opet, ovaj put sam ja ta koja je na kraju snaga  :Sad:

----------


## Trina

Naše noći su ipak postale bolje (kuc, kuc, da ne kažem savršene). Ona se probudi možda jednom, dvaput, vidi da sam ja kraj nje i nastavi spavati. da ja nemam tako lagan san, nebi ni primjetila da se probudila. Ne mogu vjerovati da smo već u ovoj fazi a do prije mjesec dana sam mislila da je neću uspjeti skinuti sa cice do punoljetnosti

----------


## anabeg

e moram se pohvaliti da je moja E sinoć zaspala bez cike :Very Happy: ..nisam je nosala,ležala sam pored nje,ciku nisam spominjala,samo sam je mazila po leđima(možda mi je i tu bila greška jer kad god sam pokušala bez cike,uvik bi je spomenula,kao cika spava,cika ovo,ono) ne kažem da je tu priči kraj,ali mene veseli...jednom se kasnije probudila negdje oko pola noći isto sam je samo kratko pomazila i nastavila je spavati jutros do 7,30... :Very Happy: ...jučer smo bili kod moje mame na ručku tako da je samo nešto kratko spavala,možda nekih pola sata,bila je baš premorena navečer,možda je i to razlog,ali inače bi ako je bila premorena tek onda uslijedilo nacicavanje,što je više umorna to bi se teže umirila i zaspala..a neznam,vidjet ćemo kako ćemo večeras proći..

----------


## Zuska

Čestitke cure, Trina, odlične vijesti!
Mi smo trenutno, rekla bih, u onoj goroj fazi loše faze pa čekam petak da odem na put i da krene odvikavanje. Ne samo da se nadam da će joj tjedan dana bit dovoljno da zaboravi na ciku, već da će se moji živci barem malo regenerirati jer ih trenutno uopće nemam i osjećam se grozno zbog toga.

----------


## Trina

Znaš što sam htjela još reći? Da ja stvarno nebi htjela svojim postovima utjecati na nekoga, odnosno biti dio nečije odluke o prestanku dojenja. Sve ovo što pišem, iznošenje je vlastitog iskustva, a i sebi olakšavam na ovaj način. Moji razlozi o prestanku su skroz osobni, ali kad pročitam malo svoje prethodne postove, imam dojam da potičem mame da prestaju dojiti, što mi stvarno nije namjera. Podržavam dojenje milijun posto ali ja više ne želim. 

Eto, da očistim malo savjest pa mogu dalje :Grin: 

Zuska, sve znam. Evo, ako ćeš se osjećati bolje, ja sam jedva čekala današnji dan da mi sva djeca odu u institucije (škola, vrtić) :Grin:

----------


## Zuska

Tvoje postove nisam shvatila kao da zagovaraš nedojenje. Ovo je razmjena iskustva u sličnim situacijama. 
Važno mi je čitati tuđa iskustva jer tako mjerim i svoju situaciju, stalno se pitam pretjerujem li, jesu li neke stvari (ne)uobičajene, kako postupiti itd. pa mi stvarno koristi to da se ti i ostale cure javljate pa samo nastaviti. A javim se i ja, detaljnije...kad bude novosti...

----------


## anabeg

ja isto pratim ovu temu,jer mi je dojenje u posljednje vrime bilo sve samo ne uživanje...trina,ni u jednom trenutku nisam pomislila da zagovaraš nedojenje...ja jednostavno osjećam da mi je dosta,a ne nalazim način da prekinem..probavam ovako i onako,pa nešto će valjda i upaliti..baš kako si baš mislim ti napisala(ako nisi oprosti,neda mi se sada tražit) žao bi mi bilo da znam da je zakidam za nešto,ali jednostavno osjećam i znam da joj dojenje više nije potriba nego navika..to uopće više ne liči na dojenje..cika mi je ko žvakaća,rasteže,razvlači,što s ustima,što s rukama..noću je u zadnje vrime bilo gore nego kad je imala par miseci..buđenje svaki par sati,ali ne da bi cicala,cicala bi svega minut-dva i onda slijedi to razvalačenje,mučenje..ono, bitno da je cika tu,da je ona vidi i da je može rastezat...

----------


## Trina

Drago mi je da to tako ne doživljavate. 

Ja sam oduševljena ovom pozitivnom promjenom. Osim što dobro spava, ona mi i puno bolje jede. Prije je svaki obrok bio teška muka, sad više nije. Ima trenutaka kad neće, naravno, ali ovo je skroz druga priča. A i sva mi je nekako drugačija, ili ja to tako u svojoj glavi doživljavam. Mislim da je prestankom dojenja prešla u viši nivo, ono, nije više beba, sad je mali curetak kojem ne treba cica za utjehu, za sreću, za tugu, za svaku novu emociju..sad ima savim drugačije navike, kao da je postala samostalnija. Ali opet, možda i umišljam. A možda su u šumi :p

Ja u svakom slučaju sretna, odvikavanje je prošlo skroz bezbolno, bez trauma za ikoga, bez suza..cica više nemam, a nemam ni mengu.. još i to čekam. Onda kod gin zatvaram butigu za zauvijek :Grin:

----------


## Zuska

Lijepo i ohrabrujuće!

LOL na ovo zadnje  :Smile:  
Ja mengu dobila 40-ti dan od poroda, unatoč tzv. ekološkom dojenju na zahtjev, ako se to tako kaže, i imam je cijelo vrijeme. Moram li reći da sam prije svakog drugog ili trećeg menzisa luda, a mala još luđa... Eto, to će biti pozitivna promjena, neće tih dana piti mlijeko puno ludih hormona.

----------


## Jadranka

Trina, hehe na zadnje  :Smile: 

Moj je nakon sto sam se prije 4dana svima zivima potuzila da u zadnje vrime nista ne jede od dohrane nego samo cica, odjednom projeo i poceo cicat samo za uspavljivanje, i po noci, al to je druga prica. Samo da se ne ureknem ovim postom!

----------


## seni

Trina meni se čini, barem je takvo moje iskustvo, ne u soje ju, ali u sličnim situacijama, da bebe/djeca nevjerojatno osjećaju kada su roditelji zbog nečega izbezumljeni. Ono kad zapravo vise ne možeš ili ne bi nešto, a misliš da bi morao, bilo to dojenje, uspavljivanja u trajanju od 3 sata, nespavanje, ili nešto slicno, sto nam jako tesko pada, ilinas nerviranje, ilinaprosto ne možemo vise.
Moj je dojam da djeca jako osjećaju tu podvojenost, te svojim jakim nemirom nas zapravo  nesvjesno pokušavaju " natjerati" da zauzmemo "stav", da se od odlučimo za jednu opciju.
Kada to ucinimo, bez obzira koju opciju izaberemo, djeca se naprosto smire.

----------


## Mojca

Zadnje vrijeme, otkako sam počela raditi (pred cca 3 tjedna) budi se svaki sat... a zadnjih par dana je i sva izbezumljena ako nisam uz nju dok spava. MD ju ne uspije umiriti, ponekad i meni treba malo dulje. Jutros smo oko 4, da njega ne probudimo jer je legao u 2.30, otiše spavati u sobu za goste dva kata niže. Spavala je do 9.20 uz dva buđenja koje je cica umirila. 

Ne znam što da radim... otkud sad opet povratak na svaki sat i toliku potrebu za, ne samo blizinom, već za time da glavu zabije u moj pazuh. A ako se pomaknem da se namjestim, nastaje drama. 
U toliko prethodnih postova sam nas prepoznala.

----------


## Zuska

Seni, to je i meni padalo na pamet - kao da me tjera da  kažem, dosta je s dojenjem. 
To njeno griženje je trajalo pa oko dva mjeseca (ovih dana je prestala) i bila sam luda, bilo me strah dati joj sisu i kad bi sisala, bila sam napeta. Pa to često buđenje već mjesecima itd., itd. Prekosutra putujem i patim svaki tren kad se sjetim da je ostavljam da tjedan dana i kad dojimo, milujem je i mislim si kako su nam ovo zadnji dani...i srce me boli...Ali zabranila sam si predomišljanje...kad se vratim, nema cike i to je to... Jednostavno, vrijeme je, moram se oporaviti.

----------


## Trina

Seni, u pravu si, to je tako. Oni osjete kad je mama nesigurna i to stvara dodatnu nesigurnost kod njih. Ustvari, nisam bila nesigurna uopće, bila sam živčana ko pas. A dojila sam je jer sam smatrala da joj treba još. 

Što se ovih drugih stvari tiče, ipak imam objašnjenje malo logičnije..ona se čitavu noć nacicavala pa ujutro nije htjela jesti. Pa ni kad bi joj odgađala taj doručak ,nikad nije bila dovoljno gladna. Da ne pričam o vremenu dok se dojila preko dana. Ona je uvijek bila u stanju polusitosti-želudac pun zbog dojenja a nije do kraja sita jer moje mlijeko njoj ne može sa godinu dana biti dovoljno. Pa uvijek to natezanje oko jela. sad je priča skroz drugačija. 

A spavanje..njima je cica sigurnost i stalno bi spavali s cicom u ustima. A tako se ne mogu naspavati. Pa im to stvara nervozu. Pa onda opet cicu, pa nervoza, vrćenje, cica..i od spavanja nema ništa. Ja sam se, majke mi, preporodila. Još nije prespavala baš čitavu noć ali ovo je milina, ona se malo provrti, vidi jesam li kraj njei  zaspe.

----------


## Trina

Zuska, vidiš, ja nisam bila sigurna oću li je dojiti kad sam se vraćala s puta..odnosno, ništa nije htjela jesti pa sam bila skoro sigurna da ću je dojiti skroz, bila sam spremna vratiti tisuću podoja dnevno, samo zbog njenog nejedenja. I izdajala sam se da imam mlijeka. Ali onda mi je mater rekla da joj jede savršeno i da spava čitavu noć (?!) pa sam shvatila u čemu je problem. nema mame, nema cice i sve štima.

----------


## Jainina

MOjca, tako je i moja krenula cim sam pocela izbivati od nje na duze vrijeme, kod nas je to islo postepeno(imala sam nekakvo radno vrijeme malo na poslu malo doma) ali je ipak nakon nekog vremena skuzila da me nema redovito s njom pa su pocela cesca budenja i to spavanje s glavom u mom pazuhu  :Smile:  bas sam se neki dan smijala kako me skaklja njena kosa po nosu kad mi se tako zabije  :Smile:  ako te tjesi, prestala je nakon par tjedana ali uz moju intervencinju a i nije se ni ona previse bunila. Valjda im falimo pa po noci nadoknaduju...Naviknu se s vremenom

----------


## Jadranka

Mi smo se nocas uspavali dojenjem dva puta i jos tri cetiri puta mazenjem po ledjima i pjevanjem  :Smile: 

Trina, to s polu sitoscu mi je poznato. Po noci se najede pa nece dorucak nego nesto malo pa opet malo  posise, i tako, nista konkretno pojest. Al zadnja 4 dana mu dajem dorucak nekih sat i po nakon sta se probudi s tim da odemo i vani na 45 minuta il tako nesto i onda mi sve smaze.

----------


## Trina

Izvještaj-mi spavamo čitavu noć!!!! I papamo ko veliki! Mislim ono, ja ne mogu vjerovati, nemam više bebu, sad imam pravu curetinu. Od one plačuće bebe od prije mjesec dana koja nije mogla odspavati sat vremena u komadu, koja nije jela ništa..situacija se skroz obrnula.

----------


## Zuska

Čestitam!  :Smile: 

Trina, zaboravila sam pitati, kako je s cicama, jesi li se na početku morala izdajati?

----------


## koksy

Mi idemo korak naprijed - nazad dva...
Krenulo je dobro, počela sam izbacivati onaj prvi podoj oko 2 ujutro pa je sljedeči bio u 5. Nije on prestao tražit ali se vrlo brzo umirio i zaspao. Ali noćas ga je gadno mučio nos, ionako je jedva disao i bilo me strah, ako zaplače, da će mu se skroz zatvorit i tek onda će nastat problem. Pa sam mu dala svaki put kad je tražio, jedno 4-5 puta...
Preko dana traži samo kad je umoran, dakle za uspavljivanje a kako zadnjih dana sam zaspi kod brata u sobi jer se igraju poslje ručka, tako ni ne siše od jutra oko 8 do navečer u 22. 

Mislim da on nije gladan po noći jer vidim da jednako traži i ako fino pojede večeru i ako brljavi zalogaj-dva. Mene samo strah da nije žedan.

I največi problem u cijeloj ovoj priči je što sam umorna tj. kad spavam a on traži ja jednostavno ponekad nemam snage boriti se s njim i ne dat mu nego popustim. Ponekad se uspijem kontrolirat ali često ne. Nemam pojma kako da se natjeram na to...

----------


## Mojca

Evo i mog malog koračića.  :Very Happy: 
Zaspala na cici, probudila se nakon uobičajenih sat vremena, automatski sam joj dala drugu cicu, opet je zaspala. Pa se nakon 10 min probudila. Nisam dala cicu, plakala je 5 min, mazila sam ju i šššššškala joj, u roku sljedećih 5 min je zaspala.  :Klap:

----------


## anabeg

da se i ja pohvalim,da je danas 6. noć po redu kako je moja E. zaspala navečer bez cike... :Very Happy: 
legnemo,ja starijoj ispričam neku priču,a malena skače po meni,nakon toga ljubi seku,legnem ju i to je to..traje to nekih pola sata dok ona zaspe,ali da traje i duže nebi mi smetalo,pristajem na sve,ali ono maltretiranje(grickanje,rastezanje,štipanje) mojih cicka više nisam mogla trpiti..uglavnom,nadam se da je to to...da mi je netko prije 10dana rekao da je ovo moguće,rekla bi mu da je lud..

----------


## anabeg

> Ali noćas ga je gadno mučio nos, ionako je jedva disao i bilo me strah, ako zaplače, da će mu se skroz zatvorit i tek onda će nastat problem. Pa sam mu dala svaki put kad je tražio, jedno 4-5 puta...


e to je i meni bio problem u zadnje vrime..u zadnja 2 mjeseca bila je prehlađena par puta i svaki put kad je muči nos,nacicavala bi se cilu noć..kad god bi joj se nos skroz začepio,onda bi tražila ciku,jer bi tako prodisala..i onda mir dok se nos opet ne napuni..i tako unedogled cilu noć..

----------


## ana.m

Kad je meni E. to počela raditi izbacila sam je iz kreveta u kinderbet! Spavala je s nama od rođenja, ali ta nacicavanja nisam više mogla podnositi, ponajviše što sam radila i nisam imala snage za to. Nakon kaj smo ju prebacili u kinderbet, počela je spavati cijelu noć! 
I da, moraš biti jako jako dosljedna!

----------


## Trina

> Kad je meni E. to počela raditi izbacila sam je iz kreveta u kinderbet! Spavala je s nama od rođenja, ali ta nacicavanja nisam više mogla podnositi, ponajviše što sam radila i nisam imala snage za to. Nakon kaj smo ju prebacili u kinderbet, počela je spavati cijelu noć! 
> I da, moraš biti jako jako dosljedna!



hehe, a jesi nježna..

Zuska, pisala sam, mislim, ranije u postovima..izdajaš se samo mrvicu, da cice ne budu baš onako tvrde. A kad  mlijeka bude manje (a to je vrlo brzo), onda izdajaš samo eventualne grudice koje se stvore a vidiš da se povećavaju i da počinju boliti. Ali to ti sve ide brzo. Znači, olakšavaš sebi da ti se cice ne upale ali ne smiješ se izdajati toliko da isprazniš cice jer je onda efekt isti ko kad dijete cica.

----------


## koksy

Pa i ja bi svog sprašila u bratovu sobu, zato i pokušavam ukinut te noćne podoje. Želim spavat, želim spavat s mužem, on je kod starijeg u sobi več godinu i pol  :Sad: 
Al je taj klinjo tvrdoglav kolko sam i ja...

----------


## Zuska

Evo me daleko od svoje mice. Polovicu prethodne noći odradio je tata jer sam morala na put i nije se baš naspavao, stalno se budila. Zadnja dva dana i dvije noći prije puta sam baš bila tužna, pustila suzu, zahvalila joj se na predivnom stažu dojenja i to što je čim se rodila odmah znala kako treba i što nikad nismo imale nikakvih problema s dojenjem (izuzev ove griženje u posljednje vrijeme)... šmrc...
I tako ja na put...a cice pune cijelo vrijeme. Izdajala se (po malo) u wc-ima u avionima, na aerodromu, ma užas živi, dnk mi je posvuda, cike samo taknem i špricaju  :Sad: 
Nadam se da će se proizvodnja uskoro smanjiti jer ovo me izluđuje. 
Uh, tko će izdržat još 6 dana  :Heart:

----------


## Trina

Smanjit će se to brzo. Znam kako se osjećaš.

Što muž kaže, kako je ova noć prošla? I primjećuješ li da imaš manje mlikjeka?

----------


## Zuska

Kaže da se probudila između 5 i 10 puta, a da je očekivao i gore. Nije bila velika drama, jedino je u jednom trenutku tražila njegovu cicu  :Smile: 

Što se tiče mlijeka, ne primjećujem da ga je manje. Koma mi je, cice me stalno bole, svaka dva sata se malo ručno izdojim, ali ništa ne pomaže. Jutros sam morala na izdajalicu jer ručno nisam mogla i morala sam izdojiti minimalno 50 ml po svakoj sisi da me prestanu boljeti, ali za pola sata su me nastavile boljeti. 
Najradije bih se izdojila do kraja, ali suzdržavam se... Mislim da ću večeras morat konkretnije...

----------


## Jadranka

Drz se Zuska! I da prepunjenost sto prije prodje.

----------


## anabeg

zuska,ti još onda imaš popriličnu količinu mlijeka..ja evo ne dojim tjedan dana i ni jednom nisam imala potrebu za izdajanjem..moja je dojila samo preko noći...polako,sve će to doći na svoje,sretno :Smile:

----------


## Zuska

Oduvijek imam hrpu mlijeka, da živimo u prošlosti ja bih bila ona dojilja u selu.
Cijeli dan sjedim na sastanku, a razmišljam samo o sisama i o tome kako moram izaći.

----------


## anabeg

> Oduvijek imam hrpu mlijeka, da živimo u prošlosti ja bih bila ona dojilja u selu.
> Cijeli dan sjedim na sastanku, a razmišljam samo o sisama i o tome kako moram izaći.


 :Laughing:  meni je smješno,tebi vjerojatno trenutno nije do smijeha..drži se..

----------


## Kayyya

probaj obloge od kupusa. to smanjuje produkciju. 
kod početne prepunjenosti se ne smije duže od 2 sata držati, da ne smanji jako mlijeko, tako da ti slobodno drži duže.. možda dio noći

----------


## Zuska

Tu gdje se trenutno nalazim ne mogu baš do kupusa...izdajam se i pokušavam naći mjeru u tome. Vidjet ćemo stanje tetrapaka ujutro...

----------


## Zuska

Javljam da mi je stanje jutros bilo puno bolje! Cice nisu bile onako tvrde i bolne kao jutro prije i samo sam se malo morala izdojiti. Jučer navečer sam se baš dobro izmasirala i bol u sisama je skoro pa prošla. Ah, kakvo olakšanje!

MD javlja da se mica noćas probudila samo 5 puta, s tim da je jednom imala histeriju od sat i pol  :Sad: , a ostale pute je relativno brzo zaspala. 
Ajme, srce mi se kida, želim se što prije vratiti doma.

----------


## anabeg

Zuska, drago mi je da je bolje danas. Sutra će biti još bolje, nadam se. Znam da ti je teško bez tvoje srećice, strpi se još malo, ona je u sigurnim rukama :Smile:

----------


## ana.m

A nisam bila tako gruba kako zvuči u postu. I ona je to sasvim dobro primila, pa ja to zato tako ležerno pišem. Ja nisam imala problem prepunjenih grudi. Nekako je to njeno nacicavanje noću bila čista navika, ono, umjesto dude. A ja preumorna za to! I tako, malo smo se razgovarali, cicu je dobila po danu i sve je prošlo ok.

----------


## Trina

> Javljam da mi je stanje jutros bilo puno bolje! Cice nisu bile onako tvrde i bolne kao jutro prije i samo sam se malo morala izdojiti. Jučer navečer sam se baš dobro izmasirala i bol u sisama je skoro pa prošla. Ah, kakvo olakšanje!
> 
> MD javlja da se mica noćas probudila samo 5 puta, s tim da je jednom imala histeriju od sat i pol , a ostale pute je relativno brzo zaspala. 
> Ajme, srce mi se kida, želim se što prije vratiti doma.


Drž se Zuska! jedva je čekaš staviti na cicu ili? :Laughing:

----------


## Mojca

Zuska  :Love:  

Ja javljam da bez ikakvog truda i napora moje dijete spava cijelu noć uz jedno buđenje i cicanje.. Istina, zaspi tek u 10... ali je onda mir do 4.30. 
Možda zato jer smo prošli tjedan bile bolesne, pa sam bila doma... vidjeti ćemo što će biti dalje kad sam se vratila na posao.

----------


## Trina

> A nisam bila tako gruba kako zvuči u postu. I ona je to sasvim dobro primila, pa ja to zato tako ležerno pišem. Ja nisam imala problem prepunjenih grudi. Nekako je to njeno nacicavanje noću bila čista navika, ono, umjesto dude. A ja preumorna za to! I tako, malo smo se razgovarali, cicu je dobila po danu i sve je prošlo ok.


Ma znam. I ja svoju planiram probati staviti u krevetić, spustiti joj jednu stranicu i spojiti s našim krevetom, možda bi tako mogla ponovo muža vratiti u krevet  :Smile:  Probat ću, pa ako ide ide, ako ne, krevetić ide ća, iaonako nam ne služi ničemu

----------


## Jadranka

> Zuska  
> 
> Ja javljam da bez ikakvog truda i napora moje dijete spava cijelu noć uz jedno buđenje i cicanje.. Istina, zaspi tek u 10... ali je onda mir do 4.30. 
> Možda zato jer smo prošli tjedan bile bolesne, pa sam bila doma... vidjeti ćemo što će biti dalje kad sam se vratila na posao.


I ja bi tako! Makar zadnjih par noci dosta bolje spava. Al da s tri budjenja dodje na jedno to bi bilo ludilo :D

----------


## Zuska

Jedva čekam doć doma i zagrlit ju! Cice su sve bolje, a zabranila sam si povratak cice (iako znam da bih mogla lako posustati), ovo je idealna prilika da prestanemo. Uh.

----------


## Mojca

Zuska, misliš skroz prestati? Imala sam dojam da želiš samo malo uvesti reda u nacicavanja...

----------


## Zuska

Da, prije mjesec dana sam krenula s mišlju da se malo odmorim i uvedem reda, ali sam na kraju odlučila da je najbolje da prestanemo. I evo, moje cice sve bolje, skoro se više ne izdajam, ali MD javlja da se noćas nije spavalo. Ovo je već bia treća ili četvrta noć bez mene  :Sad:

----------


## Jainina

Ocito je nesto u zraku, moja je sinoc prespavala cijelu noc bez budenja od 8 do 7 , ostala sam u soku ujutro. Jos je k tome prehladena i ima pun nos i kaslje ali ju nista nije omelo... Bojim se veseliti, sve mi se nekako cini vise iznimka nego da se nastavi tako.

----------


## Mojca

Mislim da sam skužila u čemi je stvar kod nas... ja idem ranije spavati, pa nije sama... sinoć smo u 9.30 bile u piđamama u krevetu, to što sam ja već oko 4 naspavana, to je druga priča.  :lool:

----------


## Trina

> Da, prije mjesec dana sam krenula s mišlju da se malo odmorim i uvedem reda, ali sam na kraju odlučila da je najbolje da prestanemo. I evo, moje cice sve bolje, skoro se više ne izdajam, ali MD javlja da se noćas nije spavalo. Ovo je već bia treća ili četvrta noć bez mene


Vidiš da ta muka s cicama ne traje dugo, još koji dan i mlijeko će skoro pa skroz nestati. A miš mali, gigica, kad mora žicati tatu cicu nije joj lako  :Smile:  Mogu misliti koliko ti fali, prvi put ste se razdvojile i odmah na duže. Drž se, sve će to brzo proći i zaboravit ćete obadvi nakon dva dana. 

Mi smo u nekakvoj virozici, baš sam bila znatiželjna kako će to sad izgledati, budući da se moja Zvijerka uvijek, tijekom bolesti, nacicavala baš onako puno i jako. Ali bilo je tako da eto, samo još ja pamtim da se to dijete ikad dojilo. Ona je spavala čitavu noć a ja sam joj mjerila temperaturu, davala lijekove za snižavanje, svašta nešto, a ona ko top.

----------


## Peterlin

> Mislim da sam skužila u čemi je stvar kod nas... ja idem ranije spavati, pa nije sama... sinoć smo u 9.30 bile u piđamama u krevetu, to što sam ja već oko 4 naspavana, to je druga priča.


Lijepo se digneš i peglaš, he he he.... (sad čekam ono što sam zaslužila:  :oklagija: )

A sad ozbiljno - meni ovo izgleda kao sasvim normalan prijelazni period. Kasnije će to doći na pusu za laku noć i dobro, ali u ovoj dobi i ja sam obično padala mrtva čim bih klince ekspedirala u krpe, ali morala sam bit na poslu u 7 ujutro pa mi nije bio problem.

----------


## Zuska

> Vidiš da ta muka s cicama ne traje dugo, još koji dan i mlijeko će skoro pa skroz nestati. A miš mali, gigica, kad mora žicati tatu cicu nije joj lako  Mogu misliti koliko ti fali, prvi put ste se razdvojile i odmah na duže. Drž se, sve će to brzo proći i zaboravit ćete obadvi nakon dva dana. 
> 
> Mi smo u nekakvoj virozici, baš sam bila znatiželjna kako će to sad izgledati, budući da se moja Zvijerka uvijek, tijekom bolesti, nacicavala baš onako puno i jako. Ali bilo je tako da eto, samo još ja pamtim da se to dijete ikad dojilo. Ona je spavala čitavu noć a ja sam joj mjerila temperaturu, davala lijekove za snižavanje, svašta nešto, a ona ko top.


Tata javlja da nije spavala prvu polovicu noći, a drugu se stiskala o njega pa on ponovo nije spavao.. a jadna, izgleda da ću, kad se vratim, dočekat istu situaciju...i neću se znat nosit s njom bez cice. Trina, ti si mi utjeha da je sve moguće. 
A cice itekako još imaju mlijeka (jedino me više ne bole), samo ih taknem i one prskaju.

----------


## Trina

Kakva je situacija? Jesi se vratila,kako cice,kako miš mali?

----------


## Zuska

Trina, hvala na brizi, evo, čekam avion u Beču, još par sati i dolazim doma, ne mogu više dočekati! Šta ako me zaboravila? Kako si je ona protumačila to što me nema?  :drama: 

MD kaže da je i presinoć i noćas spavala jednako loše s dosta buđenja, dakle, cijeli tjedan nije donio napredak, odnosno, kaže on, da pomak vidi u samo maloj nijansi. Strah me neću biti dovoljno čvrsta ako bude pitala ciku, očito nisam do kraja u sebi raskinula s tim. Nadam se da neće tražiti...a kako će nam izgledati spavanje noćas, uh, javim sutra. 

Cike, nevjerovatno, i dalje pune, pogotovo desna, još uvijek moram, barem malo, ujutro i navečer malo rukom izdojiti da ne budu tako čvrste (eh  :Smile: ) i otečene. Možda mi poručuju da još nije vrijeme za prestanak?  

Kako vi spavate i je li još uvijek bubana?

----------


## Trina

Mi smo super,virozica prolazi..a spava odlicno.
Ma nemoj se zamarati,kako bude,bude. Mozda ovo nije najbolje vrijeme za odvikavanje,vidit ceš po njoj. Sretno i javi kako je prosao prvi susret!

----------


## Jadranka

Zuska, kako je proslo?

Meni preksinoc oko dva nakon n budjenja prekipilo i rekla, odustajem od dojenja po noci, i pocela ga uspavljivati pjevanjem i mazenjem, i zaspe on, al za par minuta budjenje, i tako jedno sat vremena. Onda zaspao i odvalio tri sata  :Smile:  pa kad se probudio jos ga podojila par puta ipak  :Smile:  

Nisam donila nikakvu odluku nego sam rekla sebi da cu napravit kako mi  dodje po noci, i sinoc ga uspavala  dojenjem, a poslije 20ak minuta budjenje pa ga odlucila uspavat mazenjem, i tako jos dva puta u valjda uru vrimena, i onda zaspao i spavao sest sati  u komadu  :Shock:  al se ja probudila, sisa puna i tvrda, jedva cekam da se probudi i posise  :Wink:  i onda mu dala sisu i odspavao poslije jos par sati. Sest sati u komadu valjda  nije odspavao zapravo nikad  :Shock:  nadam se da to ima veze s manje dojenja, a ne s iscrpljenoscu od prethodne noci. Vidit cemo sta cemo veceras.

----------


## Inesz

baš kao i kod Jadranke-moj je 10-mjesečni malac sinoć jednom cicao oko ponoći i spavao do 7.  :Shock: 
prije neku noć slično-odspavao 5 sati u komada,

odlično jer je sve do nedavno cicao 2 puta noću.

----------


## Jainina

Ja se javljam cisto da dam nadu da je moguce dojiti samo po danu, dakle moja cicoljupka velika unatrag tjedan dana uopce vise ne trazi cicu po noci sto cak i nije rezultat mojih intervencija. Prije par mjeseci sam reducirala cicu po noci(nisam dala do nekih 4 ujutro) i umirivala sam ju drugim metodama i toj je funkcioniralo vise manje ok i onda je odjednom sama odustala od zicanja, i dalje se budi 1 do 2 puta ali samo se uvali kod mene u krevet i nastavi spavati... Nisam mislila da cu docekati i taj dan nakon slinih nocnih nacicavanja ali eto i to se dogodilo  :Smile: 

Zuska, kakvo je stanje kod vas? Kako je prosao povratak?

----------


## Mojca

Par dan je odlazila na spavanje oko 10 i te noći su bile mirne, onda je dvije noći išla spavati ranije, oko 8 i opet nacicavanje od nemila do nedraga. 
Evo je još budna, baš me zanima što će biti noćas.

----------


## Zuska

Cure, susret nam se zbio danas iza ručka (trebala sam doći jučer, ali mi se put zakomplicirao).
Dok sam hodala po stepenicama, uhvatila me užasna frka kako će reagirat kad me vidi, hoće li se veseliti, ignorirati, biti ljuta, zbunjena...ipak je prošlo 8 dana i ona ne razumije kud sam ja to samo nestala jednog dana... 
Upadam u stan, a ona se okrene (MD ju nosi) i potpuno se ozari kad me vidi...uhvatim je, grlim, smijemo se, ja suzim..i tako dvije minute...a onda mi je počela natezati majicu, htjela je sisu! Skrećem joj pažnju, pokazujem torbu, pa poklon, a onda fokusirana samo na majicu...pokaže mi prstom da želi da sjednemo na kauč, tamo gdje smo uvijek dojile, sjednem i držim ju, objašnjavam da nema više cike za nju, a ona plače...toliko gorko i toliko žalosno... Srce mi se kidalo, da nije bilo MD, sigurno bih bila popustila. Grlim ju, govorim koliko je volim, a nakon jedno 5-10 minuta gorkog plakanja, samo je prestala...i onda ostatak dana više nije tražila sisu, osim što je dvaput malo pokušala povući majicu... Bila dosta plačljiva i nervozna, mali čičak, ali ...hm....onda se pokakala i ostatak večeri bila divna. 
Sve super do uspavljivanja, ali to je trajalo, baš mi je plakala, nije htjela ležati nikako, pa sam je nosala, a ona mi je plakala na ramenu..nisu palile uobičajene pjesmice za laku noć pa nakon nekih 40-ak minuta uspavljivanja, izlaženja iz sobe, odvlačenja pažnje da se smiri, ulaženja u sobu itd., uspjela se smiriti dok sam joj objašnjavala da i morska bića na zidu u sobi spavaju, pa nabrajala tko sve spava...i tako...ne znam koga sve nisam nabrojila, ona zaspala, ja je polegla i sad - evo - spava..a mene već bole križa. Znači, to je od sad to, bolit će me križa...umjesto cice, nosanje... 

Ne znam kako će proteći noć, odnosno kako ću je uspavljivat dok se bude budila... Inače, noćas je, kaže MD, kao, dobro spavala, sve u svemu, nekih 5 buđenja. 

I da, ne osjećam se dobro, pere me krivnja što joj uskraćujem sisu, vidim da nije još bila spremna prestati i, iako mi je jasno kako mi je posljednjih mjeseci bilo i zašto sam odlučila prestati, svejedno mi je žao...muči se ona, ali bogami i ja. 

Idemo sad dan po dan. 

O tome da mi prespava 6 ili barem 4 sata u komadu uopće se ne usuđujem razmišljati. .

----------


## Trina

Meni je to bio najveci problem,donijeti odluku i drzati se toga. Ja ne poznajem nikoga cije dijete je bilo spremno odbaciti cicu svjesno i svojom voljom,iako sam tu na forumu znala procitati da i toga ima. Uvjerena sam da smo mi te koje moraju proci taj proces prve,pa onda dijete uz nas odlucne. Kazem,meni je taj dio bio najtezi,a kad sam odlucila,onda sam se lakse nosila sa svime ostalim.

----------


## sillyme

Zuska
Zanima me kako je bilo s prepunjenoscu, kako cesto si morala izdajati, jesi imala kvrga, temperatura i sl?
ja bih za mjesec dana isto trebala na 8-dnevni put, mali ce imati 16 mjeseci, i iako su mi kropz glavu prolazili razni scenariji sa vucenjem bebe sa sobom ipak znam nekako u sebi da je jedino razumno da ga ne vodimo sa sobom, ma kako mi to tesko palo... Ja jos nisam donijela ni odluku da li ga vodimo (teoretski bih mogla ako bi se snasla za par sati cuvanja, ne znam ima li opcija u hotelu ili na konferenciji) a pogotovo ako ga ne vodim  da li prestati dojiti ili ne. Nekako mi je prerano, ide u jaslice, slabo dobiva na tezini, najcesce nije prezahtjevan po noci... no s druge strane ide mi na zivce to stalno bivanje "na duznosti" navecer i po noci. Paralelno bojim se grozno mastitisa, imala sam vec tri bakterijska i ne micem se nikud bez izdajalice, brufena i cefalina. 
Ma... Jos samo cetri tjedna za odluku... Tako vec razmisljam dva tjedna, na kraju me ova tvoja prica s uspavljivanjem na rukama obeshrabrila, tako sam stariju uspavljivala preko pola godine nakon sto je prestala cicati, a vec je imala debelo prek 14kg i bilo je ubojito za kicmu. Povrh svega meni mali nikad ali nikad ne zeli zaspati na rukama, bas je tezak po tom pitanju, ili ja nisam dovoljno uporna....
i jesi uvela neku zamjenu za mlijeko? Ja razmisljam o onim malim tetrapakicima sa slamkom, mozda mu to bude fora, na casu mi bas i nije htio mlijeko, ne bih htjela ponoviti situaciju sa starijom koja nakon dojenja nikad nije prihvatila mlijeko pa me uvijek kopka jel unosi dovoljno kalcija, onda joj pustim da se ubija u abc siru kad je to jedino mlijecno sto istinski voli, a ima 19kg vec pa joj bas i ne treba jest namaz zlicom....

----------


## Zuska

Sillyme, 
prva 2-3 dana sam bila prepunjena, nisam imala temperaturu. Ujutro kad bih se probudila morala sam se izdojiti izdajalicom da mogu barem prvih par sati biti normalna, tokom dana sam se samo svako toliko ručno izdojila taman toliko da me ne bole, a navečer bih se opet izdojila izdajalicom da mogu prespavati noć + masirala sam ih jer sam bila dobila nesto kvrgi. Ovo s izdajalicom, naravno, nije bilo izdajanje do kraja, ali barem to pola, da omekšaju, jer su mi bile užasno tvrde. 
Nakon 2-3 dana prošla je bol i to da su stalno tvrde pa sam ostavila izdajalicu i sljedećih nekoliko dana samo po malo izdajala ručno, kako je trebalo, a pogotovo ujutro i navečer. I onda sam prestala i to, tj. evo sad zadnja 2-3 dana ni to.
Skužila sam da je meni bila poanta da se polako postepeno smanjuje poticaj na proizvodnju (znači sve manje izdajanja), ali opet imati mjeru taman onoliko izdajanja da se ne upale.  Nikad nism imala upale, mastitis i to, osim što sam u rodilištu bila dobila zastojne dojke jer su joj dvaput zaredom bili dati formulu bez pitanja, a meni taj dan navrlo mlijeko, ona nije pol dana cicala i koma...  Nisam to htjela više nikad ponoviti, a imam hrpu mlijeka, sva sreća da je cicator od prve sekunde...
U biti, poanta je stalno sise držat po nadzorom, opipavat ih i reagirati.

----------


## Zuska

Izvještaj o prvoj zajedničkoj noći bez dojenja

Uspavljivanje navečer - ja, na rukama, detaljnije o tome 2-3 posta iznad. Zaspala oko 21:20. Prvo buđenje malo prije 23:00. Do nje otišao MD i uspavao je nazad, na rukama pa polegao...trajalo je neko vrijeme, morao je pokušavati nekoliko puta. Onda sam otišla leći, probudila se iza pola noći i krenulo je tuljenje jer je nisam odmah digla... Mislila sam da je mogu uspavati dok ležimo tako da je mazim i šapćem, ali to ju je samo iznerviralo i krenula je plakati najglasnije što može. Ionako već prestrašenu, ovo me je dodatno prestrašilo, zar će tako biti stalno...morat ću je nosati po cijele noći...aaa. Tura ruke u usta, vrišti, nakon nekog vremena procijenili smo da ima problem sa zubima jer strašno glođe ruke i urla i ne smiruje se čak ni u naručju. Odlučujemo se dati 5ml Panadola. Nakon par minuta se smirila, nakon desetak utonula su san. Polegnem je...zaspem. 
Sljedeće buđenje u ...4! Kratko, odmah sam ju uzela, zagrlila, par minuta, vratila u krevet i nastavile spavati...do 7:40!

Dakle, od kad je zaspala do kad se probudila, samo 3 buđenja! To nam se nije dogodilo...12 i pol mjeseci, zadnji put je tako dobro spavala s 3, 3 i pol mjeseca...
E sad, je li možda za to zaslužan Panadol? Ili to što ne cica? 

Inače, nije tražila cicu (ja sam za svaki slučaj obukla duplu majicu ako se bude htjela sama poslužiti), ali taj neki nemir kad se probudi još ne zna riješiti i neobično joj je, vjerujem, biti kraj mene u ovakvoj novoj situaciji, nije svjesna da je cica ta koja joj fali, ali nesvjesno kuži da nešto fali...
Ujutro kad se probudila smo se grlile, napravila je pokret prema cici, ali ponovo ne namjeran i svjestan, već više naučen i nije inzistirala, samo me zagrlila i onda smo ležale i gledale se na jastuku...

Promijenila pelenu (duplo praznija nego kad se nacicavala po noći), otišla joj zagrijati dva deci mlijeka iz tetrapaka (to joj je MD radio dok me nije bilo) i fino ga je popila na čašu (bocu nismo htjeli uvoditi), voli mlijeko.
Krenula igra...malo prije doručkovala... 

Eto, bolje nego što sam mislila, iako se ne želim prerano radovati. 

Detaljna sam zbog onih koji bi mogli biti u sličnoj situaciji...evo sillyme, nadam se da si i ovdje dobila neke odgovore.

----------


## Jadranka

Zuska super  :Smile: 
Ja sam sva neodlucna, ukinula bi nocno dojenje, a mozda i ne bi. Pa se tako ponasam i po noci, malo ga uspavljujem sisom, a malo mazenjem i pjevusenjem ili ga legnem na sebe. On moze ponovo zaspat na oba nacina, samo bez sise to malo duze traje, i malo i place, al ne previse. Al cini mi se, ako zaspe bez sise, da duze spava. Nocas smo, cini mi se,  imali 4 ili 5 uspavljivanja, 2 bez sise, i 2-3 sa, sto nije uopce lose, al dok bi ja prije odmah zaspala kad bi on posisao, sad me hvata neka nervoza (brzi povratak na posao  :Sad:  ) i tesko mi poslije zaspat. 

Znam da bi se ja trebala odlucit, al nikako da sazrije ta odluka u meni. S jedne strane zao mi ne dat mu sisu jer vidim da je trazi, a s druge, voljela bih se bolje odmorit i naspavat po noci, a pogotovo jer se za 3 tjedna vracam radit, i morat cu se dizat u 6, a nekako sam dojma da s povratkom na posao uglavnom krecu i malo jaca nocna nacicavanja.

----------


## jelena.O

zuska, lijepo ti to pričaš ali ćemu panadol,uopće ne kužim?

----------


## Trina

Zbog zubica,napisala je.
Zuska,slicno 
 kao kod nas prvu noc. Nama je to trajalo 2,3 noci,nadam se da nece ni vama duze

----------


## cikla

> Al cini mi se, ako zaspe bez sise, da duze spava.


Kod nas je ovo isto slučaj. Ranije se budila svakih sat i po i svaki put bi malo posisala, pa nastavila. Od kada sam prestala dojiti noću pobudi se jednom, popije vode ili se malo pomazimo i nastavi spavati. Spava od 9 do 9, ali po danu neće. 

Zadnja dva dana je gadno muči zub i ništa ne jede ceo dan, samo sisa. Prvu noć mi je bilo žao da joj uskraćujem, rekoh, možda je gladna i opet se budila i vrtila celu noć. Već sledeću joj nisam dala jer sam videla kuda to vodi i nije se tako često budila. Malo je gunđala, vukla me za majicu, ali je odustala i proveli smo mirnu noć.

----------


## Mojca

> Par dan je odlazila na spavanje oko 10 i te noći su bile mirne, onda je dvije noći išla spavati ranije, oko 8 i opet nacicavanje od nemila do nedraga. 
> Evo je još budna, baš me zanima što će biti noćas.


Što je bilo? Nacicavanje. 

Ma koliko teško bilo, ja to i dalje podržavam.

----------


## Zuska

Malo prije...uspavljivanje koje mi je još uvijek nevjerovatno. 

Danas je bila užasno njurgava i nije mogla spavati, dvojka probija, druga natečena... Uglavnom, tek popodne, nakon što je malo odspavala u autu, micica je postala svoja. Večera, kupanje pa smo išle pozdraviti igračke i životinje...i krećemo prema sobi, ja s upitnikom kako će to izgledati i s namjerom da se sljedećih pol sata najprije igramo na krevetu. Međutim, čim smo ušle u sobu, ona mi se bacila na rame, ja pjevam...i skužim da se namješta za spavanje i da se uspavljuje i pomislim...ma zašto ne bih probala to da se legnemo i nastavimo dalje...  Malo me bilo strah da će u tom položaju tražit cicu jer smo tako dojile za uspavljivanje i bila sam uvjerena da će se pobunit protiv polijeganja...ali ništa od toga!
Nastavila je ležat, ja je grlim i pjevušim, nabrajam tko sve spava...i tako jedno 10-ak minuta i...ona zaspe! 
Ono što mi je cijelo vrijeme neobično je da je ona bila svjesna da je poliježem kako bi zaspala i na to je pristala... Ne znam da li se kuži što želim reći...možda je jasnije ako kažem da ona nikad do sad još nije bila u vodoravnoj poziciji bez cice i šutjela! Ili cica ili uzimanje na ruke ili deranje. Ovo sad je četvrta dimenzija, stvari se događaju same. Zapravo, sve ovo pišem u strahu jer se ne usuđjem povjerovati da je to nešto dugoročno...

Dobro da je to sve tako jer sam stvarno tužna. 

I još nešto...promijenila mi se ovih tjedan dana i narasla je barem cm, naučila je puno novih stvari i produbila odnos s ocem...sad osjećam da smo ravnopravniji u njenim očima, lijepo ih je gledati. Raste... Prebrzo je to sve prošlo.

----------


## Jadranka

> Što je bilo? Nacicavanje. 
> 
> Ma koliko teško bilo, ja to i dalje podržavam.


Zasto (ovo sitnim slovima)? Pitam jer sama ne znam sto bih, dojila ga po noci ili ne dojila. Pa pokusavam spoznati koje su dobre strane i jednog i drugog.

Zuska, bas lijepo!

----------


## koksy

Zuska, svaka ti čast! Ja bi popustila sigurno! Drago mi je da sve ide na bolje, ma to je sad to, shvatila je ona šta je na stvari...

Uopće ne znam šta bi vam rekla kako je kod nas. Sinoć je prespavao noć! Barem sam ja 99% sigurna da je, možda se ipak provukao jedan podoj u snu. Ali to je samo sinoć, ne znači da će tako i noćas.
Uglavnom, ja mu prvi dio noći nedam, barem do 6 ujutro, onda več budem premorena pa ni ne znam šta radim. A on....on ne plače, on je ljuuuuut! Ugrizao me za ruku, prekjučer za lice, udara nogama, udara rukama po stranici kreveta, vrišti, gura me, baca se... I ne pomaže ništa, ja ga pomazim on mi miče ruku i još više se ljuti. Onda nakon nekog vremena, dovoljno je samo da mu stavim ruku na lice, on legne na moju ruku, ja ga s drugom mazim po kosi i tako zaspi. Divljak moj mali... 

MM ide na godišnji od sljedečeg tjedna, tad planiram potpuno ukinut noćno i preselit ga k bratu u sobu. Il sad il nikad jer poslje muž ide u Norvešku i neće mi imat ko pomoć. Tako da...držite fige!  :Smile:

----------


## Zuska

> Zuska, svaka ti čast! Ja bi popustila sigurno! Drago mi je da sve ide na bolje, ma to je sad to, shvatila je ona šta je na stvari...


Ma nisam ni imala šta popustiti..ona ne pita. Danas je jednom predložila da se sjednemo na kauč i dojimo, ali onako, mlako. Kod uspavljivanja nije ni pokušala. Vjerujte mi, toliko sam u bedu zbog svega da nemam pojma kako bi se stvari odvijale da ona inzistira.
Sretno ti.

----------


## Mojca

> Zasto (ovo sitnim slovima)? Pitam jer sama ne znam sto bih, dojila ga po noci ili ne dojila. Pa pokusavam spoznati koje su dobre strane i jednog i drugog.
> 
> Zuska, bas lijepo!


Zašto podržavam? Osjećam da je tako ok. Nastavak dosadašnje bliskosti.. nošenje u slingu, dojenje na zahtjev, reagiranje na svak plač. Ne mogu sad postati drugačija. Bilo bi to protiv onog što osjećam. Razumijem da joj treba cica, počela sam raditi, vidi me tek 3-4 sata na dan, to je njoj način da budemo zajedno. Nemam zapravo neki racionalan odgovor. 

Noćas je opet bilo cicanje svakih sat vremena, ali sam legla u 10, probudila se sama oko 6, slušala njih dvoje kako dišu do 6.30 i ustala naspavana. Skužila sam, ako si priuštim 8 sati sna, što inače nije slučaj, onda mi sve to nije tako teško. 

Zuska, drago mi je da sve ide tako glatko.  :Yes:

----------


## Zuska

Ja sam u SF filmu. Zaspala u 20:45, probudila se u 7. Imala samo dva buđenja - u 11 i u 2. Ajme.... Trina, kako je vama sad?

Mojca, sve to što si nabrojala, a što čini bliskost, mi nastavljamo...nosim je, reagiram na svaki plač, jedino ne dojim, a mazimo se više nego prije. Je, fali mi bliskost konektiranja i gledanja njenog hipnotiziranog pogleda dok ciki, ali posljednja 2-3 mjeseca su me bila totalno uništila. Kad god mi je posljednjih dana došlo da promijenim odluku, sjetila sam se da zadnjih mjeseci nisam spavala ni dva sata u komadu, niti jedne noći, da sam bila vječito umorna i nervozna, da nisam mogla normalno funkcionirati (raditi, učiti) i da sam stalno bila prehlađena... Jednostavno, organizam mi je rekao stop. A da sam maštala o dojenju dok ona ne kaže dosta, jesam, ali što ću. Sad kad se malo naspavam i regeneriram, možda se odlučimo na još jedno dijete  :Smile:  
(Joj, deset dana bez dojenja i dvije noći spavanja, a ja već o drugoj bebi.)

----------


## Jadranka

I ja sam rekla da bi drugo dijete kad odspavam koji mjesec cijelu noc  :Wink: 
Mi smo nocas bili na tri  sisanja, s tim da sam mu zadnji put maloprije dala tako da to ne racunam bas pod noc.Prvo sisanje nam je bilo oko 4 i to  sam mu vise dala zato sto je moja desna dojka hitno trebala praznjenje. Do 4 se probudio 3-4 puta, al sam ga bez puno muke i bez dizanja iz krevea ponovo uspavala, samo je jednom nesto plakao, al ne puno.

----------


## Trina

Zuska, nama super, odonda spava ko veliko dijete (već odavno mi ona fraza "spava ko beba" pala u vodu :Smile: ), probudi se ona di koji put, provjeri jesam li kraj nje i nastavi. Kažem, da ja nemam tako lak san, nebi ni primjetila. Ja sam zadovoljna i nisam požalila zbog prestanka dojenja..nisam ja s nikim od svoje djece požalila, svih stala dojiti tako nekako od godine-godine ipo, malo manje..za mene je to to, po svemu to smatram idealnom dobi za prestankom dojenja djece. Duže nebi, a nebi ni kraće. 

Nego, što sam htjela reći..MOjca..pa naravno da ćeš je maziti, nosati, ljubakati..ali znaš što ću ti ja reći...ne isplati se uništavati sebe i ići preko svojih granica..kad ti dijete malo poraste, neće biti važno jesi li se noću budila 200 puta ili 2, ili si prespavala čitavu noć.. Najvažnije je da se dijete osjeća sigurno uz tebe, da mu pružaš ljubav i nježnost..ali treba imati svoje granice i na nježan način dati do znanja djetetu da ih ne može prijeći.  Ne želim soliti pamet ali eto, iskustvo mi govori da su djeca mali vampiri, isisat će i zadnji atom energije i strpljenja ako im dozvoliš.

----------


## Jadranka

Slucajno sam stisla posalji. 

Mojca,  mene ti recimo manje brine emocionalni aspekt ukidanja nocnog dojenja, a vise fizicki. Emocionalno, i dalje sam tu kraj njega, i mazim, i grlim, i polegnem na sebe, i pjevusim, i njega to zaista brzo umiri i utjesi, i uspava. Al mene brine, jel on gladan, zedan, zakidam li ga za vrijedne hranjive sastojke i antitijela, i tome slicno.  Al s druge strane mislim se da bi mu bilo zdravo da se lijepo naspava, a ne da se svako malo budi. Sve mi se cini da u meni sve vise sazrijeva odluka da prestanem s dojenjem po noci, a kad mi je prije mjesfc dana prija koja isto ima jednogodisnjaka rekla da je ukinula nocno, to mi je zvucalo kao sf.

Zuska, to zvuci super. A svidja mi se sto ti i Trina slicno pisete, da su vam cure nekako narasle preko noci.

----------


## Trina

ja sam se brinula samo za emotivni dio..s ovim drugim se uopće nisam zamarala..nego se trudim da mi dijete jede zdravo i svu nutritivnu vrijednost unese hranom

----------


## Zuska

Jadranka, i ja sam imala slične strahove..kao, kako dijete koje cijelu noć doji može odjednom bez tekućine i hrane cijelu noć... Izgleda da može. Mislim, da pokazuje glad i žeđ, dala bih joj piti i jesti, ali izgleda da joj ne treba. Ako pročitaš moje strahove i pitanja na nekoliko tema posljednjih mjeseci, i meni je sve to izgledalo nepromjenjivo. A kad ono...mijenja se bez ikakvih trauma.  U biti, izgleda su moje veće od njenih.

----------


## Mojca

> Ja sam u SF filmu. Zaspala u 20:45, probudila se u 7. Imala samo dva buđenja - u 11 i u 2. Ajme.... Trina, kako je vama sad?
> 
> Mojca, sve to što si nabrojala, a što čini bliskost, mi nastavljamo...nosim je, reagiram na svaki plač, jedino ne dojim, a mazimo se više nego prije. Je, fali mi bliskost konektiranja i gledanja njenog hipnotiziranog pogleda dok ciki, ali posljednja 2-3 mjeseca su me bila totalno uništila. Kad god mi je posljednjih dana došlo da promijenim odluku, sjetila sam se da zadnjih mjeseci nisam spavala ni dva sata u komadu, niti jedne noći, da sam bila vječito umorna i nervozna, da nisam mogla normalno funkcionirati (raditi, učiti) i da sam stalno bila prehlađena... Jednostavno, organizam mi je rekao stop. A da sam maštala o dojenju dok ona ne kaže dosta, jesam, ali što ću. Sad kad se malo naspavam i regeneriram, možda se odlučimo na još jedno dijete  
> (Joj, deset dana bez dojenja i dvije noći spavanja, a ja već o drugoj bebi.)


Draga, ja bi vjerovatno pobjegla od kuće da sam bila u tvojoj situaciji. Kad se samo sjetim prva tri mjeseca i  straha zbog osjećaja da ću ju ispustiti iz ruku jer sam premorena... tebi je taj umor dugo potrajao i s punim pravom si ga prekinula. Uopće ne sumnjam da Giga ima sve što treba imati, ona je jednostavno drugačija nego Smjehuljica. Smjehuljica je zahtjevna, ali njena buđenja nisu bila tako učestala kao Gigina, ne grize... a osim toga... nekako osjećam da će nam to biti jedino dijete, pa se dajem možda i više nego treba... 

Rekoh u postu Jadranki da nemam racionalno objašnjenje... jednostavno je to sad tako... i znam da će proći. I ne bi se osjećala dobro da to sad prekidam. Ionako me pere krivnja što sam išla raditi (morala sam), što ju čuva ne idealna teta čuvailica, što sam samo 3-4 sata na dan s njom (a i tad moram jurcati po kuhinji i sl.) ali njoj je i to malo. I onda bar noću dok smo u "nesvjesnoj" razini da sve bude kako ona želi ili treba... tako nekako.

----------


## Mojca

> Nego, što sam htjela reći..MOjca..pa naravno da ćeš je maziti, nosati, ljubakati..ali znaš što ću ti ja reći...ne isplati se uništavati sebe i ići preko svojih granica..kad ti dijete malo poraste, neće biti važno jesi li se noću budila 200 puta ili 2, ili si prespavala čitavu noć.. Najvažnije je da se dijete osjeća sigurno uz tebe, da mu pružaš ljubav i nježnost..ali treba imati svoje granice i na nježan način dati do znanja djetetu da ih ne može prijeći.  Ne želim soliti pamet ali eto, iskustvo mi govori da su djeca mali vampiri, isisat će i zadnji atom energije i strpljenja ako im dozvoliš.


Sve stoji. Posebno onaj dio s brojkama. Ali ne idem preko svojih granica. Zbilja. Idem spavati u 9 ili 10, skupa s njom... i probudim se oko 6, naspavana. Većinu tih noćnih podoja odrađujem u snu, ne znam koliko ih ima, jesu učestali... ali ne bude me zapravo.. tek jednom ili dva put kad mijenjamo stranu. Istina, bole ramena, ali samo dok ih ne razgibam.  :Smile:

----------


## Mojca

> Slucajno sam stisla posalji. 
> 
> Mojca,  mene ti recimo manje brine emocionalni aspekt ukidanja nocnog dojenja, a vise fizicki. Emocionalno, i dalje sam tu kraj njega, i mazim, i grlim, i polegnem na sebe, i pjevusim, i njega to zaista brzo umiri i utjesi, i uspava. Al mene brine, jel on gladan, zedan, zakidam li ga za vrijedne hranjive sastojke i antitijela, i tome slicno.  Al s druge strane mislim se da bi mu bilo zdravo da se lijepo naspava, a ne da se svako malo budi. Sve mi se cini da u meni sve vise sazrijeva odluka da prestanem s dojenjem po noci, a kad mi je prije mjesfc dana prija koja isto ima jednogodisnjaka rekla da je ukinula nocno, to mi je zvucalo kao sf.
> 
> Zuska, to zvuci super. A svidja mi se sto ti i Trina slicno pisete, da su vam cure nekako narasle preko noci.


Da, taj fizički dio je dodatna komponenta. Smjehuljica ima 15 mj i 8700 grama. Slabo jede preko dana, pa kontam da joj zbilja treba da nadoknadi preko noći. Sad ćete možda reći da bi bolje jela preko dana da ne nacicava noću... 
Danas je mjesec dana da sam počela raditi. Mjesec i pol da je s čuvailcom... nisu to male promjene. A biti će ih još u sljedećih par tjedana. Pa bar nek joj ta noć ostane takva kakvu želi/treba.

----------


## Jadranka

Mojca, mene isto do pred mjesec dva dana ti nocni podoji nisu smetali, on popapa kratko, okrene se, i mirno dalje spavamo, ja bi u roku odma zaspala, ako bi se i probudila. Al sve teze i teze mi je zaspat i on se sve vise budi, i sve cesce se zalomi nekoliko noci zaredom konstantnog budjenja, ono papa, zaspe, pa za par minuta opet, i tako uru dvi. Kad on napokon malo dublje zaspe, ja vec luda i ne mogu dalje. Onda se zalomi tjedan dobrog spavanja s tim povremenim i nesvjesnim dojenjima i sve je super. Al, sve u svemu, trend je negativan, prije dva mjeseca se budio manje nego sad, a najbolje je spavao s tri mjeseca.

Sta se tice dohrane, malisan vrlo promjenjivo jede, par tjedana super papa, par tjedana bi vecinom cikio. Sad je nakon 10ak dana papalacke faze, opet u fazi cike, moguce da je to povezano sa smanjivanjem nocnih podoja.

----------


## Zuska

Cure, opet se probudila samo dva puta, prvi put samo 40 minuta nakon odlaska na spavanje (oko 9:30) i drugi put oko 4 (!) ujutro i tad mi je trebalo skoro pola sata da je uspavam, ono, šetnja, pjevanje, pričanje itd. I onda je spavala do 8. I dalje sam u SF filmu...

Međutim, sad kad se ujutro probudila, napravila je pokret prema meni kao da hoće ciku, dvaput me primila za dekolte kao da hoće spustiti pidžamu, čudno mi to....i pogledam se....a ono, za ne vjerovati, pidžama mokra! Malo reć mokra, odispred sve mokro, čak su rukavi bili mokri! Cike ispuštale, njoj mirisalo  :Sad:  

Ajme, još mi se u ovih deset dana nije dogodilo da su mi tako ispuštale, jest da se ne izdajam više već koji dan, ali mislila sam da ne trebam više jer mi nisu više tvrde.. 
Moja mljekara i dalje, dakle, radi...

----------


## jelena.O

> Zbog zubica,napisala je.


 a možda je dete guralo ruke od nervoze i od neipunjena svojih želja?

inače moram priznati da sam samo prošli tjedan dala malo panadola 1.put u životu jer je malog bolelo uho, inače panadole dajemo samo u temperaturi

----------


## Zuska

Jelena, baš lijepo od tebe što ti svoju djecu ne drogiraš kao mi ostale neke... Je li to poanta?

Nisam tražila savjet po ovom pitanju pa dozvoli da tvoju brigu ovako ispoljenu smatram neumjesnom.

----------


## Jadranka

Nama je ova noc bila onako. Skoro do sest ujutro smo izgurali bez cike i nije bilo vise prepunjenosti desne dojke (vjerojatno zato sto sam ga na njoj uspavala). Al on se budio pet sest puta i dosta sam ga teze uspavljivala. Lamatao je rukama i nogama i sjedao, prevrto se, i nije bas bio zadovoljan. Za jedno uspavljivanje sam ga i nosala po sobi 20ak minuta i ponudila sam mu sisu u slucaju da je gladan, zedan, al nije htio, povukao je par puta, i opet se unervozio, tako da sam ga do kraja uspavala nosenjem. Al uspio je odspavat i 2 puta po 3 sata u komadu, i ja sam se ok naspavala.

Al je zato cijelo jutro mazan i ne p usta me iz vida. A dolazi nam moja prija koja ce ga cuvat kad ja odem radit svako jutro, i uglavnom ih ostavim same malo il malo vise, al jutros nikako. A sad izgleda da ce se prija bas zaposlit pa cemo morat trazit i novu tetu cuvalicu i cini mi se da ce malisa dozivjeti sto promjena odjednom (i otac mu je vec dva tjedna na putu) i ja ga uopce nisam spremna ostavit i ic radit, i sad mi se cini da je to odustajanje od nocnog dojenja greska, i da mu jos treba. Uf, sva sam zbunjena i jadna.

A opet mi ove vase price o djeci koja spavaju cijelu noc il skoro cijelu daju nadu da je to dobro.

----------


## Mojca

> i ja ga uopce nisam spremna ostavit i ic radit, i sad mi se cini da je to odustajanje od nocnog dojenja greska, i da mu jos treba. Uf, sva sam zbunjena i jadna.


Ja radim već mjesec dana i svaki dan mi je sve teže otići na posao.

----------


## rafi&gabi

joj,ja sve vas cure citam i stvarno vam se divim jer se mucite al na
kraju ipak uspijete,kolko tolko.
ja sam evo pocela raditi prije tjedan dana i ubija me to nacicavanje 
po cijelu noc,s obzirom da radim od 6,budim se u pola 5.
mislim ona cica i zaspe ona natrag al to bude po par puta nocu,dovoljno da
se ne naspavas jer se okreces malo na jednu stranu malo na drugu.
moj MM ju uzima k sebi i pokusava ju uspavat bez cice,nekad uspije a
nekad nema sanse.mislili smo da kad pocnem raditi da ce sama izbacit
podoje al samo jos vise trazi.a ja jadna,umorna i zbunjena.

----------


## Inesz

cure,
jesu li vaše bebe povećale broj noćnih cicanja nakon  povrataka na posao?

----------


## Mojca

O da! Višestruko.

----------


## Jadranka

> Ja radim već mjesec dana i svaki dan mi je sve teže otići na posao.


Meni ga tesko ostavit i na sat dva s prijom  :Sad:  Jedino sto mi je ok je ostaviti ga kad idem na jogu - to sam se vec navikla, a i super mi je na jogi. Ali ostavit ga i onda nesto radit po kuci (ako su oni vani) ili neke gluposti vani obavljat koje mi se zapravo i ne da radit, kad bi mogla bit s njim... uf :/ evo sad su otisli na plazu i mislim da ce njemu bit super, a ja tu za kompom i bas mi se ide kod njih... 

Ja sam se djelomice i odlucila ukinuti nocno dojenje zbog brzog povratka na posao i straha od cjelonocnih nacicavanja. Ja ne mogu funkcionirati bez sna. 
Al sam se u medjuvremenu predomislila i odlucila da ipak necu ukidati nocno dojenje  :Shock:  zapravo da cu ga probati uspavati drugacije, ali ako vidim da se buni i da trazi sisu da cu mu je dati. Zao mi ga kad vidim da hoce sisati, a ja mu ne dam... bas mi ga bude milo. Tako da sam sinoc to iskusala (znam, znam, jadno dijete, samo ga zbunjujem) i bilo je ok, cak sam se i naspavala najbolje u zadnjih tjedan dana. Dva tri puta sam ga uspavala mazenjem, a dva puta dojkom, i to prvi put oko 4 ujutro! - inace uopce ne gledam na sat po noci ni kad se probudio ni kad je dojio, ali zadnjih tjedan dana kako isprobajem sta vise pase i meni i njemu mjerim napredak satom - bah, i to je blesavo.

----------


## alef

Ne znam ni sta trazim na ovoj temi... Jos ne namjeravam prekinuti s dojenjem, barem ne jos nekoliko mjeseci, ali maleni je u posljednja dva mjeseca poceo da trazi non-stop. Prije nikad nije trazio sam, osim za uspavljivanje, sad se igra i odjednom dotrci do mene i trazi, a ako ne dam place tako neutjesno da i zelim da prestanem ne bih mogla. Uglavnom, vidim da u toj nekoj dobi pocinje nacicavanje... Pa zasto... Imali smo 20 divnih mjeseci dojenja, osjetila nisam i sad me bas, ali bas iscrpljuje to sto bi on stalno...

----------


## Zuska

Eto, nakon par noći mislim da možda stvarno mogu reći da je to to...
Moja mica, nakon 3,5mjeseca korektnog (ne)spavanja i još 10,5 mjeseci nikakvog spavanja u obliku 5 do 30 buđenja apsolutno svake noći i stalnog nacicavanja, tjedan dana od ukidanja cice, već četvrtu napokon spava..dulje od 2 sata u komadu, što se prije nikad nije dogodilo. Točnije sad spava satima u komadu, jednom čak i 6. Budi se samo dvaput na noć. I dalje ne mogu vjerovati kad pročitam ovo što sam napisala. 

Međutim, ja sam toliko istraumatizirana da još uopće ne osjećam sreću...

Ovako mi idu misli: jučer, nakon što sam je uspavala u roku od 10 minuta ležeći na krevetu (bez cice, naravno, iako sam je 14 mjeseci svake noći uspavljivala na sisi i sve drugo izgledalo mi je nemoguće), sjedam na kauč u nelagodi jer "sad će se opet probudit", onda pomislim, ah, pa počela je spavati i neće se skoro probuditi, pa me po ne znam koji put opere nevjerica, pa onda ponovo sumnja "možda je ovo samo neka kratkotrajna faza", pa kako vrijeme odmiče mislim si, pa ona fakat spava, čime sam zaslužila takvu milost, pa onda opet ne vjerujem, pa vjerujem, ali onda stiže i strah da će se dogoditi nešto loše jer ne može sve biti kako treba....
I nisam normalna, ne mogu se opustiti, ne mogu uzeti knjigu navečer ili se odlučiti na gledanje filma...tu naviku u proteklih 14 mjeseci u potpunosti izgubila jer mi je svaka večer bila jedno dugačko uspavljivanje...

Imam PTSP. Recite mi da je normalno da dijete spava samo sa dva buđenja i da me zbog toga ne treba prati nevjerica, nesigurnost i strah da ću to platiti na drugi način.

----------


## Peterlin

> Ovako mi idu misli: jučer, nakon što sam je uspavala u roku od 10 minuta ležeći na krevetu (bez cice, naravno, iako sam je 14 mjeseci svake noći uspavljivala na sisi i sve drugo izgledalo mi je nemoguće), sjedam na kauč u nelagodi jer "sad će se opet probudit", onda pomislim, ah, pa počela je spavati i neće se skoro probuditi, pa me po ne znam koji put opere nevjerica, pa onda ponovo sumnja "možda je ovo samo neka kratkotrajna faza", pa kako vrijeme odmiče mislim si, pa ona fakat spava, *čime sam zaslužila takvu milost,* pa onda opet ne vjerujem, pa vjerujem, ali onda stiže i strah da će se dogoditi nešto loše jer ne može sve biti kako treba....
> I nisam normalna, ne mogu se opustiti, ne mogu uzeti knjigu navečer ili se odlučiti na gledanje filma...tu naviku u proteklih 14 mjeseci u potpunosti izgubila jer mi je svaka večer bila jedno dugačko uspavljivanje...
> 
> Imam PTSP. Recite mi da je normalno da dijete spava samo sa dva buđenja i da me zbog toga ne treba prati nevjerica, nesigurnost i strah da ću to platiti na drugi način.


Eh, roditeljsko sazrijevanje! Bit će toga još... Milost si zaslužila jer si dojila koliko god je trebalo, sve dok dijete (posredno, buđenjem i pretjerivanjem) nije na svoj način reklo da joj to više ne treba ili bar ne u toj mjeri.

Sad ti treba opuštanje. Ako ti je ovo prvi put, vjeruj - bit će još toga. Promjene dolaze obično nakon stresnog perioda nepodnošljivosti. Čeka te još svašta... (i to kaže majka dvojice pubertetlija, ha ha ha...)

Ali istina je - možeš se opustiti i odmoriti, trebat će ti snage kad naiđe neki drugi problem. Kod mene nije bilo the terrible twos, ali je bilo the terrible threes. Srećom, to čovjek brzo zaboravi. Ja sam se zaprepastila kad me jesenas 12-godišnje dijete preraslo u visinu! A valjda sam i ja tu i tamo zaslužila milost jer dečki su mi ok. Ima povremeno teških momenata, ali tada pomislim "ufff, svi smo zdravi, imamo krov nad glavom, možemo biti zahvalni na tome-tome-tome..." i opet mi bude dobro.

Opusti se i uživaj!

----------


## NYC

Uhhhh.. U zadnje vrijeme mi je stvarno tesko. Bebac ima 18 mj i pokusavam ukinut dojenje po danu. Ne ide, nikako. Evo sad bi trebala kuhat rucak i spremat se za posao a nema sanse jer se pristekao na cicu i "spava" a cim ju izvadim se probudi i place. Drugima zaspe bez problema ali kad sam ja tu onda samo cica cica cica a ne bi ga pustala da place to mi je grozno. Isto tako ne kuzim kako mu sve mogu objasnit i kuzi sve, osim kad mu kazem da se malo strpi i da cemo cikiti kasnije.. Kad smo u drustvu vec mi je neugodno ici sa strane da bi ga nadojila- u shopping centru, restoranu, setnji..  :Undecided:  Toliko sam se borila za dojenje i uspjela sam iako su nam sanse bile minimalne (bio je hospiraliziran od prvog dana zivota, ja na carski, razdvojeni 5 dana) ali sada mi postaje teret  :Sad: (((((( Nije mi tesko nocno dojenje ali po danu....... Koma  :Undecided:

----------


## Trina

Zuska, sramoto jedna, nsi zaslužila sjediti i čitati knjigu :Laughing: 

Vidim da si i prije spominjala nešto, a sad ću ti i ja potvrditi..ja kad se tako opustim, obično krećem na sljedeće dijete. I tako sam četiti puta :Laughing: . 
ma opusti se i uživaj, to je to, prebrodili ste krizu, odnosno ona je a ti ćeš se brzo naviknuti na mir

----------


## mare41

čekam noćašnje izvještaje, nisam ni počela dojit, nit još rodila, al odvikavanje mi napeto :Smile:

----------


## Zuska

> Vidim da si i prije spominjala nešto, a sad ću ti i ja potvrditi..ja kad se tako opustim, obično krećem na sljedeće dijete. I tako sam četiti puta.


Onda, Trina, krećemo li ponovo?  :Laughing:

----------


## Mojca

Evo da javim da je Smjehuljica po možda treći ili četrvrti put u životu navečer zaspala bez cice u ustima.  :Smile:  

Cicala je, ugrizla me (Zuska, bola si mi u mislima), ja sam jauknula, ona se opalila smijati jer je to bilo strašno zabavno, ja sa pop... i pokrila cicu majicom i rekla nema više jer grizeš. Malo se uvrijedila, plakala 2 minute, malo sam joj ššššš-škala, umirila se, još se malo meškoljila i zaspala. Možda sam i ja zaspala prije nje, nemam pojma.  :Grin:  

I noćas nije bilo toliko puno buđenja i cicanja... ali, ja sam se probudila 3.30 i više nisam mogla spavati, bauljala sam po stanu nekih sta vremena i vratila se. nakon tog aje cicala još par puta, ali ne sjećam se koliko.

----------


## Zuska

> čekam noćašnje izvještaje, nisam ni počela dojit, nit još rodila, al odvikavanje mi napeto


Hahaha, sjećam se da sam i ja jednom dok mi to uopće nije trebalo iščitala cijeli jedan topik u kojem se jedna mama tjednima mučila s odvikavanjem, pa odustajala, opet počinjala...

Noćas je bilo par buđenja, teže je zaspala. Jedan zub joj je probio u nedjelju ili ponedjeljak, drugi je otečen i mislim da je taj sad muči, barem sudeći po tome koliko je jučer gnjavila igračke turajući ih stalno u usta. Svaki zub dobro zapamtimo. 
Ipak, moć se svela na dva nošenja i 2-3 uspavljivanja u ležećem položaju, što je prije bilo u boljim noćima.

----------


## Inesz

> čekam noćašnje izvještaje, nisam ni počela dojit, nit još rodila, al odvikavanje mi napeto


mene znoj oblije pri pomisli da ću ga morati odvikavati od sise.

----------


## Mojca

> mene znoj oblije pri pomisli da ću ga morati odvikavati od sise.


Zašto misliš da ćeš ga morati odvikavati? 
Možda sam prestane.

----------


## Trina

> Onda, Trina, krećemo li ponovo?


O pa hvala ti lijepa, ja nebi više  :Smile:

----------


## Zuska

Cure, opako me pucaju hormoni. 
Ne dojimo, evo, sutra dva tjedna... Ja sam u međuvremenu dobila 5 dana uranjenu mengu koja je bila mnogo izdašnija nego inače (prvu mengu nakon poroda dobila sam 40-ti dan nakon poroda i odonda je imala redovitu).  
A otkako sam se vratila doma, totalno me šamaraju osjećaji, kao da ponavljam baby blues... Voljela bih da sam potpuno mirna sa svojom odlukom, a nisam. U tome mi priroda niti malo ne pomaže, i dalje imam mlijeka, dapače, stvaraju se kvrge pa se moram masirati i još pomalo izdajati, a osjetila sam i let down u jednom trenutku kad sa je vidjela nakon što se vratila od bake. Onda si ja vrtim po glavi kako mi, eto, priroda nešto poručuje... Pa onda vidim frendicu kako doji i rasplačem se zbog vremena koje je prošlo...pa se počnem prisjećati..i tako se vrtim u krug. 

Ovo pišem da mame znaju da nije lako prestati..i da to nije samo fizički doživljaj. 

Inače, ona je dobro, rekla bih, čak bolje od mene, opet ok noć, jedino se sve ranije počinje buditi za ustajanje i sad ispada da joj je dovoljno samo 9 sati noćnog spavanja, zar nije to malo? Danas je prvi put pitala da bi išla piškiti, zadnjih dana smo je stavljali na wc samo par puta, čisto bez veze, i to ju je jako razveselilo, a danas se, evo, tamo i popišala. Baš nekako sazrijeva iz dana u dan.

----------


## jelena.O

valjda ćemo ovaj vikend provesti s jednom curicom koja je prestala dojit pred naše ljetovanje, na moru nije komentirala kaj moj cica, jer je ona išla pretežno prije nek smo mi počeli doma spavat, a mi spavali na plaži. Ali sad ćemo bit u istoj sobi, jer će i mala trebat spavat popodne ko i moj klinac,bašme zanima kak bu reagirala.

----------


## Trina

> Cure, opako me pucaju hormoni. 
> Ne dojimo, evo, sutra dva tjedna... Ja sam u međuvremenu dobila 5 dana uranjenu mengu koja je bila mnogo izdašnija nego inače (prvu mengu nakon poroda dobila sam 40-ti dan nakon poroda i odonda je imala redovitu).  
> A otkako sam se vratila doma, totalno me šamaraju osjećaji, kao da ponavljam baby blues... Voljela bih da sam potpuno mirna sa svojom odlukom, a nisam. U tome mi priroda niti malo ne pomaže, i dalje imam mlijeka, dapače, stvaraju se kvrge pa se moram masirati i još pomalo izdajati, a osjetila sam i let down u jednom trenutku kad sa je vidjela nakon što se vratila od bake. Onda si ja vrtim po glavi kako mi, eto, priroda nešto poručuje... Pa onda vidim frendicu kako doji i rasplačem se zbog vremena koje je prošlo...pa se počnem prisjećati..i tako se vrtim u krug. 
> 
> Ovo pišem da mame znaju da nije lako prestati..i da to nije samo fizički doživljaj. 
> 
> Inače, ona je dobro, rekla bih, čak bolje od mene, opet ok noć, jedino se sve ranije počinje buditi za ustajanje i sad ispada da joj je dovoljno samo 9 sati noćnog spavanja, zar nije to malo? Danas je prvi put pitala da bi išla piškiti, zadnjih dana smo je stavljali na wc samo par puta, čisto bez veze, i to ju je jako razveselilo, a danas se, evo, tamo i popišala. Baš nekako sazrijeva iz dana u dan.


ja isto ponekad osjećam let down ali mlijeka više nema. Ima kad stisnem možda kap-dvije, i to je to. ma nemoj se Zuska tako osjećati, ja mislim da nemaš razloga za to. To je faza koju moraš proći, a prolazila bi je i da si je dojila duplo duže. Ako misliš da si pogriješila, ti je počni opet dojiti, još imaš vremena predomisliti se, mlijeko bi se brzo vratilo na staro. I ja sam prolazila kroz sličnu fazu ali puno blažu. Ovako kao tebi bilo mi je s prvim djetetom ali meni je pomoglo to što sam već bila trudna par mjeseci i ginekolog mi je preporučio da ga stanem dojiti, zbog moje premale kilaže. A sa drugim sam prolazila kroz tešku krizu jer sam je dojila mjesec dana. Završila je u blnici i tako je sve nekako naopako ispalo, nije moglo drugačije ali grizla sam se dugo što je trajalo tako kratko. Sve to prođe, ti loši osjećaji. I sad me tuga uhvati zbog curke jer uvijek u mislima imam onaj njen blaženi izraz lica dok se doji i koluta očima od gušta. Ali onda se sjetim svih neprospavanih noći, njenog krivog ritma hranjenja, nestabilnosti u svakom pogledu jer cica joj je bila centar svega i sto puta dnevno prekidala je svaku aktivnost zbog cice. kao da ju je dojenje spriječavalo u napretku. Sad vidim ogromne pomake u njenom ponašanju, njeno zadovoljstvo, i to mi je potvrda da sam napravila kako treba. Uostalom, ja sam naspavana konačno i imam više strpljenja. Sve ima svoje minuseve i pluseve. Ako misliš da si donijela krivu odluku, još imaš vremena vratitit se na staro. Ili ako misliš da tvoje dijete pati zbog uskraćivanja cice. Moje definitivno ne pati i ta stranica je gotova za nas.

----------


## koksy

Dvije noći bez cice lalalalalala  :Very Happy: 

Traži jednom ili dvaput, bude tu ljutnje, udaranja i vike ali zaspi dosta brzo, prvu put mu dam u 8 prije nego ustajemo.

E sad, pitanje dana, jel greška dat mu taj jutarnji podoj? Jel moguče da ga to buni?

----------


## sillyme

Ja samo javljam da sam se izgleda uspjela organizirati da vucem malog sa sobom (opet  :Grin:  ) - doduse, morat cemo platiti za "babysittericu" aviokartu, smislit sto s kolicima i reorganizirati cijeli plan ali bar sam mirna i ne razmisljam vise kako ce mali podnijet razdvojenost, kako ja, kako moje cice itd... Steta samo sto ne mozemo i stariju povesti ali mislim da ce se ona puno bolje provesti s bakom i dedom kod rodbine.

ontopic osjecaja oko prestanka dojenja - mislim da je tesko s prvim djetetom, ipak je sve to tako unikatno, s drugim mi je nekako sve oko dojenja bilo manje opterecujuce odnosno bila sam sigurna sto zelim i so ne zelim. Srecom s provm je prekid bio ipak jedan vrlo dugacak proces, mjesecima je bila na jenom do dva podoja dnevno, pa na jednom svaki drugi, treci dan dok jednostavn spontano nije dosao kraj. Ali sad s 15 mjeseci je meni jednostavno prerano...

----------


## sillyme

Jednostavno, sve to s naglim razdvajanjem na osam dana a do sada nije ni jedan cijeli dan bio odvojen od mene me previse opterecivalo, a ako me opterecuje znaci da mi nesto ne stima u prici... Ovako sam odmah mirnija, st znaci da je ocito za nas ovo prerano odvajanje. Bar u ovoj varijanti gdje sam uspjela izmisliti alternativu razdvajanju  :Smile:

----------


## Mojca

Zuska  :Love: 
A da probaš ponovno, možda se ne bude ponašala kao ranije...

----------


## Jadranka

Sillyme, bas super  :Smile:  mozda i ja budem u slicnoj situaciji za koji mjesec.

Ja sam u medjuvremenu odustala od odustajanja od nocnog dojenja :D i ponovo se uspijem naspavat, dal zbog toga sto se on manje budi (cisto sumnjam) il zbog toga sto ja ponovno obavljam dojenja u polu snu, tko ce znati. Uglavnom, vidjet cemo sto ce biti kad pocnem radit za koji tjedan (muke ti jezeve).

----------


## Zuska

> I sad me tuga uhvati zbog curke jer uvijek u mislima imam onaj njen blaženi izraz lica dok se doji i koluta očima od gušta. 
> 
> Ali onda se sjetim svih neprospavanih noći, njenog krivog ritma hranjenja, nestabilnosti u svakom pogledu jer cica joj je bila centar svega i sto puta dnevno prekidala je svaku aktivnost zbog cice. kao da ju je dojenje spriječavalo u napretku. Sad vidim ogromne pomake u njenom ponašanju, njeno zadovoljstvo, i to mi je potvrda da sam napravila kako treba. Uostalom, ja sam naspavana konačno i imam više strpljenja. Sve ima svoje minuseve i pluseve. Ako misliš da si donijela krivu odluku, još imaš vremena vratitit se na staro. Ili ako misliš da tvoje dijete pati zbog uskraćivanja cice. Moje definitivno ne pati i ta stranica je gotova za nas.


Ova prva kvotana rečenica, to je to. To kolutanje očima i hipnotiziran pogled, toga više nema...i zato sam tužna. 

Ostalo kvotano, to je od riječi do riječi tako... Ona ne pati, ja patim. Napreduje, postaje sve stabilnija i sve je lakše s njom. 

Hormoni su problem, postajem još emotivnija i toga bude previše. Nisam znala da će me i sad oprati, baš prolazim kroz proces žalovanja.

----------


## sillyme

> Sillyme, bas super  mozda i ja budem u slicnoj situaciji za koji mjesec.
> 
> Ja sam u medjuvremenu odustala od odustajanja od nocnog dojenja :D i ponovo se uspijem naspavat, dal zbog toga sto se on manje budi (cisto sumnjam) il zbog toga sto ja ponovno obavljam dojenja u polu snu, tko ce znati. Uglavnom, vidjet cemo sto ce biti kad pocnem radit za koji tjedan (muke ti jezeve).


Ma sve su to nase faze, prozivljavamo ih i mi. Ja radim vec tri i pol mjeseca, nisam ukinula nocno dojenje, dobijem slom zivaca bar jednom u dva tjedna i onda opet se nekako smirim i linijom manjeg otpora nastavim dojiti jer mi je tako lakse. Iako, sa starijom sam negdje u ovoj dobi napravila prekid tog nocnog nacicavanja, ona je bila stvarno vampir (takav je karakter), nisam ni tad prekinula skroz (tj obicno bi joj dala cicu oko pet ujutro) ali to cviljenje svakih pol sata vise uz posao nisam mogla izdrzati... Ne znam koji tip je tvoj primjerak - ovaj podnosljivi ili ovaj neizdrzivo zahtjevan, tvrdoglav i samoziv s celicnim karakterom i buldog upornoscu kakav je bila moja starija  :Grin:

----------


## cikla

> Dvije noći bez cice lalalalalala 
> 
> Traži jednom ili dvaput, bude tu ljutnje, udaranja i vike ali zaspi dosta brzo, prvu put mu dam u 8 prije nego ustajemo.
> 
> E sad, pitanje dana, jel greška dat mu taj jutarnji podoj? Jel moguče da ga to buni?


Mi tako funkcionišemo već mesecima. Podojim je pre spavanja (oko 21) i sledeći put tek kad se probudi u 8, pa odrema još do 9. U toku dana imamo još 2 do 4 podoja.

----------


## koksy

Opet krenuli unazad...ne kužim to dijete nikako. Sad se budi, ja mu nedam, on se ljuti, zaspi i onda postaje zanimljivo. Ne smijem se maknut od njega, odmah plač, opet traži, opet nedam, opet borba...i tako po sat-dva. Pa spava 2-3 sata pa opet ispočetka.
Jučer ujutro sam mu dala u 6 jer nikako nije prestajao plakat, al šipak, on pojede, okrene se, pa opet za 2 min traži i tako u beskraj...E pa ne može! Znači nije da je bio gladan ili žedan, očito se samo htio nacicavat. I opet ja nedam i opet plač...uff...Mislim da nikad neće prestat s buđenjima...

----------


## Jainina

Mi smo se uspjele rijesiti nocnih nacicavanja, ali sad je nasla zamjenu. Prvo je dvije noci prespavala, onda se iducu noc probudila u 4 pa se stisnula uz mene(inace spava u svom krevetu), iducu noc u 2, iducu u 11 i tako par noci, a zadnjih par noci u 10. Ocekujem da ce uskoro traziti da budem uz nju cijelo vrijeme. I stalno se budi po noci pipa gdje sam, ako nisam tik do nje onda se digne i dode do mene i uvali se... Nije mi to problem kada spavamo ali jedino vrijeme za nesto napraviti i podruziti se sa tatekom imam navecer i vec mi lagano predstavlja problem. Cim se maknem od nje nastupa deranje, nadam se da ce sama odustati od toga  :Smile:

----------


## sillyme

Meni je olaksanje sa starijom kod prestanka nacicavanja bilo samo utoliko da sam mogla lezati na drugom boku i da su mi se bradavice napokon malo oporavile. Zato se njena fiksacija cicom prebacila na fiksaciju igranja mojom kosom, pa nije mogla niti zaspati niti spavati bez da joj je ruka na mojoj glavi. Dobra strana je daje i mm mogao biti pored nje jer srecom nije celav. Losa stvar je da se toga jos uvijek nije odvikla, iako se smanjilo, a ima cetiri godine... Da ne spomiem da sam postala totalno alergicna na to da mi itko po noci ili danu se igra s kosom, trebat cu godine lijecenja da mi se opet poveca tolerancija, na ovo sam sada jednako luda kao sto sam bila na cviljenje za cicom.
jesam vas utjesila?  :Grin: 
Nadam se da ce vama biti bolje po tom pitanju...

----------


## koksy

sillyme tog su upravo i bojim, nove ovisnosti. Istina više se mazimo otkad te podoje ukidamo al to mi nimalo ne smeta al mi je nezamislivo da moram biti uz njega otkad zaspe pa do jutra jer kad muž ode u Norvešku večer će mi bit jedinio vrijeme za pospremanje a da ne pričam kolko mi znači to vrijeme za sebe.

----------


## Jadranka

Onih 4-5 noci sto sam smanjila nocne podoje na minimum, J je spavao skroz priljubljen uz mene. Sad kad smo se vratili nocnom dojenju kad popapa uglavnom se otkotrlja na drugi kraj.

----------


## Zuska

Koksy i Jainina, hug. 
Naše noći su, dok smo dojile, izgledale kao zbir vaših, a često i mnogo gore. Navikla sam da otkad ide spavati navečer, ja dežuram i ubacujem se...dok ne idem i ja spavati. Večeri nisu bile opuštanje, već dežuranje i sad mi je teško naviknuti se da navečer imam i nešto slobodnog vremena. No, ni danju nije bilo puno bolje, mnoge sam dane provela uspavljujući je svakih pola sata ne bi li ona skupila barem 3, a kasnije 2 sata sna kroz dva spavanja... I činilo mi se da se moj dan sastoji samo od njenog uspavljivanja (na cici), ponovnog uspavljivanja (na cici) i dojenja...iako ima već, ne znam, 9 ili 12 mjeseci. 

Imala sam vrlo kritične momente (pisah po temama), a s imunitetom sam još uvijek na vi... 

Eto, mi ne dojimo dva tjedna, ali ne vidim nikakvu zamjensku ovisnost, jednostavno legnemo na krevet (ponekad ja malo nosam prije toga, ali rijetko i malo), kad legnemo onda joj pjevam (što je navika od rođenja) ili pričam tko sve spava (to joj je po novom draže od pjevanja), a ona grli svog psa ili nešto drugo (jučer je grlila onu plavu grickalicu za zube, neki dan lopticu) i utone u san. Iz detalja je vidljivo da i ona mijenja rutinu, odnosno jedne joj večeri paše jedno, druge drugo... 
Dok smo dojile, uvrtala mi je drugu bradavicu, štipala i uvrtala kožu po vratu, čupkala madeže i sl. i to me stvarno izluđivalo jer je bilo bolno. Sad to skoro uopće ne radi, ponekad krene, ja joj maknem ručicu ili poklopim ručicu i ona prestane...

I dalje je ona dijete koje ne spava puno, traži stalnu interakciju, pažnju i uključenost, ali lakše je s njom nego prije. Zapravo, sve nam se događa kao i Trini, samo s neka 2-3 tjedna odmaka i onda se često sjetim njenih riječi...npr. već par dana komentiramo kako nam se čini zrelija i samostalnija, a to je upravo i Trina bila napisala za svoju Zvjerkicu. 

Želim vam puno snage i strpeljnja, nije lako, stvarno nije lako...kako god.

----------


## Trina

Podsjetila si me Zuska, tako je i mene moja štipala, grebala i kopala po madežima, uvijek bi prvo zarila nokte u kožu pa nastavljala kopati dalje, to me izluđivalo. Ili cica u ustima a drugom rukom rasteže istu cicu na suprotnu stranu :Smile: 

Moja frajerica isto oće spava samo kad sam ja kraj nje. Znači, navečer kad zaspe, budi se dok ja ne legnem kraj nje. To su mi sva djeca radila. Ali imam trik za takve situacije-uvalim se u krevet, legnem kraj nje i počenm duboko disati, da me čuje. Zaspe u roku od odma, tako da mi nije problem. Ali znam da djecu takve stvari jako dugo drže. Moju godinama. 

Zuska, žao mi je da se osjećaš loše zbog prestanka dojenja. Ja nemam taj problem (više) jer na to gledam kao korak naprijed, napredak, njen mali korak prema osamostaljenju. To na što se svelo naše dojenje, svo to buđenje, natezanje, kopanje, grebanje i držanje cice u ustima tek tako-ja sam vidila kao "ajmo prestati s ovim cirkusom i vrijeme je za novu stranicu".

----------


## Jainina

Joj Trina nemoj me plasiti  :Smile:  ja si sve mantram kako je faza zbog polaska u vrtic. Moja isto brzo zaspi kad se legnem kraj nje, ali za pola sata me vec zove. To mi je poprilicno nazadovanje u usporedbi s proteklim mjesecima, onda je barem vecinom spavala barem do 1 ili 2 pa bi tek onda krenula sa budenjima. Vec mi je rutina napraviti sve po kuci kad ju stavim na spavanje, ako se ovo nastavi pod normalno ne znam kadacu imati cajta za bilo sto....

----------


## koksy

A ja svog mislila preselit u drugu sobu...Ne ohrabrujete me uopće...

Inače, ja sam znala imat po 6-7 masnica na nadlaktici koliko me štipao. Stala sam tome na kraj, jednostavno mu maknem ruku. Nedam da dira drugu sisu, nedam da grebe, štipa...šta god...Smeta me i unervozi. 

Noćas je spavao 13 sati bez sise! Tražio je, nisam dala, spavao je zaljepljen za mene... Ustala sam u 7, on je cendrao al morala sam na wc, dok sam izašla on je nazad zaspao i spavao do pola 10, onda je pocikio i ustali smo.

----------


## Trina

A nisam vam ja baš za ohrabrivanje u tom pravcu, moji spavaju kod mene u krevetu 4,5 godina..ono, dok se sljedeće dijete ne rodi :Laughing: . Samo, ne znam kako ću sad, nemam u planu više rađati pa ću morati neko drugo rješenje naći.

----------


## cikla

NI ja ne dam da me grebe, štipa, kida madeže, kopa po pupku... Sklonim joj ruku ili pokrijem svojom rukom ili majicom taj deo tela. A dojka koja nije u njenim ustima je uvek pokrivena, tako da joj nije dostupna, a ni ona nije nikada insistirala i zavlačila ruku. Verovatno bih da je ona neko histerično i tvrdoglavo dete imala muke, ali ovako samo je prekinem u tome i rešeno.

Koksy, samo moraš biti uporna. Vidiš i ti da mu noćni podoji nisu potrebni. Ali, nemoj se obeshrabriti ako kada ti muž otputuje on ponovo počne tražiti. MM je zaglavio u bolnici na dva dana i to su nam bile najteže noći od kada se rodila. Velika je to promena za njih.

----------


## Trina

Kakva je situacija Zuska, jel ti lakše?

----------


## martinaP

> Moja frajerica isto oće spava samo kad sam ja kraj nje. Znači, navečer kad zaspe, budi se dok ja ne legnem kraj nje. To su mi sva djeca radila. Ali imam trik za takve situacije-uvalim se u krevet, legnem kraj nje i počenm duboko disati, da me čuje. Zaspe u roku od odma, tako da mi nije problem. Ali znam da djecu takve stvari jako dugo drže. Moju godinama.


I moju. Cura ima 2 god i 8 mjeseci, i sve je veći priljepak po noći. Zaspe bez problema, spava uglavnom bez buđenja, ali u snu me traži rukom i ako sam tu sve je ok. A ako skuži da nisam onda kreće baš tužni plač. Rado bi je preselila bratu u sobu, ali ne vidim to u doglednoj budućnosti.

----------


## Dijana

Uh, čitam vas i zavidim na hrabrosti da ste se odlučile presjeći. Ja kao sillyme idem linijom manjeg otpora. Jednostavno
nisam spremna na borbu s njom (ima 20mj). Ona sisa samo desnu, a drugu mora čupkati, odnosno uvijek pokušava, ja 
uvijek mičem ruku, borba je stalno. Preko dana često dođe do mene i samo ugura ruku u majicu (kao da se uvjeri da je "ci" još na
mjestu"). :Laughing: Da mi je baka bliže odvela bi je kod nje na tjedan dana, ali predaleko mi je, i ne bi brzo mogla stići u slučaju krize.
Starija je spontano bila prestala dojiti i baš se poklopilo  s mojim povratkom na posao, tako da onda nisam znala što znači ne spavati i 
raditi. A sad je koma, iako sam se začudo i nekako navikla na milijun buđenja po noći.
A to što trina priča, kad prevrnu očima i otputuju u neki drugi svijet, zrače takvim mirom i spokojem, nikad se ne mogu
nasititi te slike.
Očigledno mi voda još nije došla do grla, kad bude, znam gdje ću doći.

----------


## Zuska

> Kakva je situacija Zuska, jel ti lakše?


Cice se smanjile i ispuhale  :Smile: , mada imam još mlijeka. Ona ne traži, a meni je psihički sve lakše, iako nije da ne pomislim, svaki dan po nekoliko puta, bi li znala da je vratim, je li zaboravila itd. Ma nemam šta razmišljati, za par dan dana idem opet na put od 2-3 noći i svaki nastavak cicanja bio bi mučenje za obje...

Navečer zaspe u roku od par minuta i spava par sati...ali negdje između 2 i 4 zna imati fazu lošeg sna. Ne uvijek, ali kad je nešto muči. I ujutro se budi ranije nego prije, to mi je najgore. Kako koji dan, između 5:50 i 7:00 ! To je neovisno o tome kad je išla spavati dan ranije i što je jela za večeru...

Vi?

----------


## koksy

Moj se noćas nije budio, tražio je pred jutro, nemam pojma kolko je bilo sati, vidjela sam samo da se dnevno svjetlo nazire. Prvo mu nisam dala al onda je počeo toliko vrištat i plakat da sam popustila (greška, znam) ali ionako ne izbacujem taj jutarnji podoj. Trebala sam odmah pogledat na sat i dat mu prije nego se razmaše urlikanje.
Al sad se ujutro beskrajno nacicava, onda kad poludim kažem da nema više mlijeka, da je sve popio, on se buni ali tad se razbudi i onda ustajemo. To je ok jel da?

----------


## Trina

Mi se mučimo sa zubima koji nikako da izađu. Što se dojenja tiče, kao da smo se prije sto godina odvikli, drago mi je da smo se riješili jer počinjem uživati u nekim drugim stvarima u životu, svojim sitnim guštima koje nisam imala prije. 

Ona jede sve bolje i bolje i općenito, skroz je drugačije dijete nego prije.

----------


## Zuska

Joj, zubi. Ona ima samo 4 narasla zuba, jednog koji je probio i još par koji probijaju, ali nikako ne ide već tjednima. A zbog zubi nismo spavali već hrpu, hrpu noći zadnjih X mjeseci. Zna biti luda od toga. Evo, neki dam sam kupila i onu kamilicu homeopatiju, iako ne vjerujem u to, ali ajde...

----------


## monik

Koksy ja nisam uspela drugacije oba puta sam namazala bradavice onim sprejom proangi, znala sam da ne mogu da podnose propolis i rekla da je sika pokvarena, bolesna i samo tako su prestajali da sike. Cak su u snu govorili sika ja bolesna, a sikili na dve godine kao bebe. 
Srecno...

----------


## koksy

I mom idu petice, smračilo mi se sinoć kad sam vidjela da se bijele desni...Svaki zub dosad nam je bio muka! Al neću sad ovo prekidat, 5 noći je bez cice, nije mi bilo lako i ne želim sad to upropastit.

----------


## koksy

Zaboravih napisat... Zuska, baš ovih dana dosta mislim na tebe, razmišljam jesam li ja nemajka jer uopče ne doživljavam toliko emotivno to prekidanje dojenja...a onda mi je sinulo! Tebi je to prvo dijete  :Grin:  Garantiram ti da će ti s drugim bit puuuno lakše  :Smile:

----------


## koksy

Malo ću se pohvalit, nadam se ne prerano... Još uvijek se budi, jednom, al ne traži sisu, dovoljno mu je da ga zagrlim ili samo stavim ruku na rame. Nema više vrištanja i griženja  :Very Happy: 

Navečer, prije spavanja, jedva dočeka sisu ali je jako čudan. Siše minutu i onda se krene ljutit, pa opet krene na sisu, zine, samo što ju ne stavi u usta i opet deračina...Tako nekih 5 minuta i onda još malo posiše i više neće nego se valja po meni dok ne zaspi. Možda će sam izbacit uspavljivanje sisom. To bi bilo divno!

----------


## Zuska

Cure, dođoh reći - mi smo izgubljen slučaj. 
Opet ne spava, ne znam muči li ju nešto ili je jednostavno to to, ona nije spavalica. Prva 2-3 tjedna nakon prestanka dojenja bilo bolje, u međuvremenu smo liječili gljivice (uh) pa je dobila virus (proljev od 5-6 dana, temperatura 2 dana) i bilo mi je jasno da ima razloga za nespavanje... Ali ona se i dalje budi praktički svaki sat, a ima jedno buđenje između 2-4 kad želi da izađemo iz sobe i hodamo stanom i tad zna bit budna po sat vremena. Ako odbijem izlazak iz sobe, kreće deranje (kao i ako odbijemo bilo što što si zamisli). Budi se još ranije nego prije, sad između 6 i 7, i kad se ona probudi, istog trenutka hoće van iz sobe, inače plač... 
Uglavnom, oduvijek je bila davež, ali sad postaje još gori. Plače, njurga, protestira doslovno za svaku sitnicu, za sve što nije kako si je zamislila, sad i odmah, a zamišlja svaku sekundu nešto drugo, ta ne provede ni 5 minuta dnevno da ne zna što bi....  Sluđeni smo. Ali to je druga tema. 

Uglavnom, da zaključim, kako sada stvari stoje, prestanak dojenja nije nam pomogao. A vjerojatno je i odmogao u ovoj cijeloj tarapani s gljivicama i crvenilom koje traje već skoro mjesec i pol (i to je druga tema).

----------


## Mojca

Zuska, imaš još mlijeka?

----------


## martinaP

E, Zuska, ja sam dva puta tako prosla. Ali za utjehu, nije rečeno da za tjedan-dva opet neće uletiti u bolju fazu po pitanju spavanja (i ne vjerujem više  da djeca mogu dobro spavati prije 2 i pol do 3 godine, iako čitam i drukčija iskustva - ali ne vjerujem  :Grin:  )

----------


## Zuska

> Zuska, imaš još mlijeka?


Još izlazi nešto...
Znam što misliš, ja o tome stalno razmišljam, a opet... ima nekoliko dobrih razloga da tu misao ne provedem...

----------


## Mojca

Ne znam... ja uvijek dajem prednost osjećajima, a ne razumu... 
Ti najbolje znaš za sebe. 
 :Love:

----------


## nijntje

upomoc! nista, samo cica non-stop. ne mogu izvesti tranziciju od stojimo/hodamo do sjedimo a da je ne moram vaditi (kuci naravno)!! sta da radim? predstoji nam dugi odmor i bojim se da ce sav proci u nacicavanju a meni u ludilu... ne vidim izlaza...

----------


## Trina

Zuska, kakva je situacija sa spavanjem?

Moja nekidan tražila cicu, ja joj pokazala, pitala je oće papati a ona nije znala cicati. Uopće.

----------


## Zuska

Evo, noćas spavala par sati u komadu i ispalo da ima temperaturu. Otkako smo prestali s cicanjem, stalno je nešto bolesna. Ja am se cijelo ovo vrijeme stalno podsvjesno tješila da uvijek možemo počet cicat ponovo, ali gotovo je..danas sam joj pokazala sise, nasmijala se, dotaknula ih i to je to, nije pokazala da se sjeća...kako se tvoja sjeća? Je li moguće da je zaboravila ili se ipak sjeća samo je pametnija od mame? 
A osim toga, izgleda da sam izgubila mlijeko, ništa više ne izlazi. 
Spava malo bolje nego dok je cicala, ali ne spava super. Ima noći kad je bila koma, ali to sam povezala s oporavkom nakon Rota virusa.

----------


## Trina

Ma moja je pitala tek tako, kao što pita di je pupak, oči, nos, tako pita i za cice. Pa sam je pitala oće cicati, rekla je da hoće i pojma nije imala što se uopće radi s cicama. Znala sam ja da neće, oni brzo zaboravljaju, inače nebi riskirala. Žao mi je da ti ne spava ali ako ti je bar malo za utjehu, oni imaju te svoje faze i fazice koje bi stvarno trebale brzo proći. Zna ona meni isto usred noći dignuti se, probuditi, razbuditi, kao da je jutro. Ali brzo opet zaspe kad vidi da je noć, da svi spavaju i da nije vrijeme za igranje. Svi su mi imali takve faze.

----------


## Jainina

Baš si razmišljam o tome koliko im treba da zaborave na cicu. Mi smo prestale prije nekih tri tjedna(a i prije toga smo smanjile na jednom ili niti jednom dnevno) i još uvijek me žica barem jednom dnevno. U početku je bila drama kada bi joj odvlačila pažnju a sada ipak to ide lakše iako i sada zna dramiti... Nekada mi dođe bed kada me žica i drami jer si sve nekako mislim kako joj još uvijek treba iako je prošlo dosta vremena (barem za njen pojam  :Smile: ) otkako smo prestale.

----------


## koksy

> upomoc! nista, samo cica non-stop. ne mogu izvesti tranziciju od stojimo/hodamo do sjedimo a da je ne moram vaditi (kuci naravno)!! sta da radim? predstoji nam dugi odmor i bojim se da ce sav proci u nacicavanju a meni u ludilu... ne vidim izlaza...


Odvračanje pažnje? Nudit nešto za grickat, popit? To je kod nas palilo kod dnevnih beskrajnih nacicavanja.

Inače, mi spavamo cijelu noć i sad kad sam vidjela da Zuska kaže kako je joj je malena bolesna otkad ne doje tako i mom malom curi nos več 2 tjedna. Nit je bolje nit je gore, samo ne prestaje. Stvarno ne znam jel povezano s dojenjem.

----------


## cikla

I mojoj maloj curi nos isto toliko dugo, a dojimo. Ali svi oko nas su prehlađeni i kašlju i imaju visoku temperaturu, a njoj je samo nosić pun.
Bravo za mirne noći!

----------


## sasa

Moje iskustvo- u cetvrtak sam isla na poslovni put do subote. Prvo odvajanje. Ima 15 mjeseci. Vec neko vrijeme koketiram s idejom prestanka dojenja- jako sam lose spavala, skupa s njom, preko dana je ponekad dojila stalno, a ponekad nista, navukla sam dva mastitisa... I tako, ja sam bila spremna na prekid, a za nju nisam znala procijenit. Rekoh sebi, kad se vratim cu vidjeti reakciju i prema njoj se ravnati. Uglavnom, mala je tri dana bez mene provela s ocem, bez drame i suza. Kad sam se vratila, usred noci, probudila se i trazila cicu, rekla sam joj da vise nema mlijeka, ponudila joj guc vode, popila je i zaspala. Od tada trazila me mozda 5 puta- svaki put bez ikakve drame skrenem joj paznju ili kazem da nema vise. I kruna svega- pocela je spavati cijelu noc sa jednim kratkim budjenjem, koje shendla MM. Ja sam preporodjena. Navecer zaspe uz nunanje u par minuta. Ocito je bila spremna- u ovom trenutku. Sigurna sam da to nije recept za svaki dijete, u krajnjoj liniji starijeg sam dojila do nakon 3 godine, ali za nas dvije prestanak je stvarno ispao beneficirajuc.

----------


## Ilaria

sasa, ovo jako dobro zvuči... e kad bi bar kod mene tako glatko prošlo...

nažalost ja sam prisiljena prestati dojiti obzirom da slijedeći mjesec idem na operaciju. pretpostavlja se da ću nekih 3-5 dana (ako sve bude ok) biti u bolnici. nakon toga na antibioticima i bogzna kakvim još drugim ''drogama''. ima li smisla nakon svega toga vratiti se dojenju i da li bi uopće uspjela održati proizvodnju mlijeka kroz svo to vrijeme.... ne znam... obzirom da moj malecki ima preko 17 mjeseci sada, možda je vrijeme da se oprostimo od dojenja.... ali kako to izvesti? da li da samo odem pa nek se MM snalazi, ili da pokušam prije odlaska u bolnicu prestati s dojenjem. moj mali princ je, kao što i većina vas ovdje opisuje svoju dječicu: navaljuje kad god može, danju, noću, u bilo koje vrijeme i na bilo kojem mjestu. ako smo doma, sve je dobro dok nešto radim po kući, ali onog trena kad sjednem, evo njega: mamma, čičča, mamma čičča. jednu cica drugu gnjavi rukom. a ovo drugo me užasno smeta, ali ako mu probam maknuti ruku, on poludi. isto tako, ako mu probam uskratiti podoj, skrenuti pažnju na nešto drugo, uvjeriti ga da cike spavaju i sl., on također poludi. 

ah... već vidim da nas čeka teško razdoblje.

----------


## margaretica

Možda ovo tu ne spada jer meni definitivno nije dosta, a njemu pogotovo, ali ako hoće brata ili sestru (budući godine idu), odlučila sam, za prvu ruku, prorijediti podoje kako bih dala šansu svojim jajnicima da profunkcioniraju u dogledno vrijeme (pa neka me premjeste ili otvore novu temu).
Uglavnom, prvo sam prije nekih tjedan dana krenula s odvajanjem noćnog uspavljivanja i dojenja: dan je, cicamo, noć je, cica spava. To je prošlo glatko da nije moglo bolje, nisam mogla vjerovati da moj ovisnik može biti toliko razuman. Uspavljivanje bez dojenja rezultiralo je spavanjem od nekih 8 - 9 navečer do nekih 4 ili 6 ujutro bez prekida. Ako se probudi u 4 i traži cicu to mu dam i spavamo dalje do 6 jer je ranoranioc (i nadam se da će sam od sebe to odbaciti tj da će se prestati buditi u to doba).
Dnevno spavanje za sada odrađujemo na cici jer ne mogu mu objasniti da je dan, a da ne cicamo kada je pravilo da se ne cica noću. To sam mislila ukidati (samo ako bude potrebno tj ako se jajnici ne pokrenu).
Po danu me ne traži često, ako da, nekako mu preusmjerim pažnju (niti ja ne nudim), a cica još nakon buđenja tj. ujutro oko 6 i nakon dnevnog buđenja oko 14 sati.
Sve to je jako jako malo u odnosu na prije samo tjedan dana, ali ne znam je li dovoljno da se smanji prolaktin do te mjere da dobijem menstruaciju (ja sam extrem koji je nije dobio već 22 mjeseca). Tako da bih ja pokušala ukinuti i ta cicanja za dobro jutro. E sad, trebala bih mu, čim se probudi ponuditi nešto extra super turbo zanimljivo, međutim, ne znam što bi to bilo, a da je zanimljivije od cice. Npr. zanimljivija bi mu bila čokolada, lizaljka, crtić ili nešto tog tipa, ali onda dobijem "ovisnost" o tome. Kako ste vi ukinuli to jutarnje?

----------


## cikla

Meni se vratio ciklus čim sam ukinula noćne podoje. Ako ti je samo to cilj, a ne potpuni prekid dojenja, sačekaj da vidiš kako će ovo delovati, pa onda pređi na sledeću fazu.

----------


## margaretica

Nije mi cilj potpuni prestanak dojenja, cilj mi je dobiti menstruaciju (ovulaciju) jer želimo još jednu bebu (ovu smo čekali dugo).
Najbolji mogući scenarij bio bi i ovce i novci tj i dojenje i menstruacija, ali ako u nekoliko mjeseci ne bude ništa od toga, ići ćemo k potpunom prestanku dojenja. 
Cikla, koliko puta je tvoja cicala kada ti se vratio ciklus (mislim na period od 24 sata)?

----------


## cikla

Pet do deset puta :Smile:  Tada je imala 15 meseci i naglo je prestala spavati danju, a ja nisam mogla izdržati njen tempo, pa sam odlučila da je dosta sa noćnim buđenjima. Taj mesec sam dobila menstruaciju.

Sada ima 26,5 meseci i imamo podoj oko 6 kada pređe u naš krevet, u 8 za buđenje, u podne i možda još jedan popodne. Za uspavljivanje sam je prestala dojiti pre par nedelja, jer je niko nije mogao umiriti za spavanje, a ja često nisam tu uveče. Sad pročitamo bajku, legnemo i spava.

Jeste uveli kravlje mleko? Ako jeste, možda da joj ga ponudiš (kada budeš ukidala jutarnji podoj) nakon buđenja. Moja bi prodala sve za šolju mleka, ali ja još uvek izbegavam. To je smiruje kad sam na putu, pa me nema ujutro da se mazimo.

----------


## mandy

mi prijavljujemo odvikavanje od nedjelje, nakon skoro 19 prekrasnih mjeseci  :Smile:   meni je postalo preteško to nacicavanje 5-6 puta dnevno i 10-ak puta po noći. probavala sam sa postupnim izbacivanjem 1 popodnevnog podoja, ali smo se uvijek vraćali na staro i to nikako nije išlo naprijed. od nedjelje smo potpuno ukinuli cicku i nakon prve burne noći (plakanje, cika,cika,daj,digi me,ljutnja, bacanje po krevetu, odbijanje mojih dodira, itd) dalje se nastavilo bez nekih većih problema. pita možda jednom po danu, probudi se 1-2 puta po noći, sneno spomene ciku, ja mu kažem da je bolesna i da se mlijeko pokvarilo, malo ga počeškam i on nastavi dalje. ono što me rastura su moje vlastite grudi, koje se usprkos kupusu, toplom tušu i bromergonima ne daju ispraznit, poput vreće pune kamenja su i imam sijevajuće bolove kao korak nadomak mastitisu. ne mogu dignuti ruke, leći na bok, ni ništa, nakon 2 1/2 dana pod terapijom. ne znam kako to tako sporo ide? očekivala sam da ću osjetiti neko povlaćenje, barem da su malo mekše ili nešto, uf...grozno. ima li netko iskustva? iako su mi prije prestanka dojenja grudi bile mlohave, pretpostavila sam da on dosta toga povuče i da bi se još mlijeka moglo stvarati, ali opet ovoliko  :Shock:  .nakon dojenja troje djece nekako sam se nadala blažem prestanku...ali barem nemam vremena razmišljati o emotivnoj strani svega, jer bih se raspala na komadiće i ne bih prestala dojiti do škole...

----------


## Zuska

Uf, izdajaj se obavezno koliko ti treba da se osjećaš dobro. Bolje malo produljiti proces, nego zaraditi upalu. 
Ja sam prva dva tjedna imala jako puno mlijeka, svako malo sam se morala ručno izdajati da popusti pritisak, a pred spavanje i u jutro sam se morala izdojiti malo više, skoro do pražnjenja jer inače nisam mogla izdržati noć ili jutro. Nakon dva tjedna to je prestalo, tj. trebalo je sve manje i sve rjeđe izdajati (ali mlijeka je bilo još najmanje 2-3 tjedna). Sretno!

----------


## littletunafish

ja se upisujem na temu kad dođe vrijeme da imam štivo  :Smile:

----------


## mandy

hvala zuska  :Smile: 
danas je već malo bolje, polako cicke mekšaju, ali je to još uvijek dovoljno tvrdo da ne mogu spavati na boku niti priljubiti ruke tijelu  :Shock:  nekako sam očekivala da će to sa bromergonom ići brže. no dobro- a sad ono važnije, moj mišić skoro i ne pita ciku, 1x dnevno , tek tako-reda radi, kao da već očekuje da ću u reći da su cike bolesne i mlijeko fuj, jedva i sasluša odgovor do kraja  :Wink:  po noći se 2-3 puta promeškolji, kažem mu "mama je tu" i sve ok. čim se probudi pita jesti, čitav dan je gladan kao vuk, jučer je 1x u životu pojeo jogurt...najgore mi je što ga ne mogu čvrsto zagrliti i nositi jer me grudi još puno bole. preispitujem se jesam li mogla ukinuti samo noćno, ostaviti dnevno nacicavanje, ali razum govori ne, ne mogu zamisliti još 1-1,5 godinu dojenja, prenaporno mi je to sve bilo, a i vidim da je on bez problema sve prihvatio, jubav majčina  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## mandy

update : nakon 8 dana necicanja, zadnjih par noći spava u komadu, po danu oko 2 sata bez većih problema, jede kao da nikad nije jeo   :Smile:  . polako se popravlja i stanje sa grudima, iako su još tvrde, kao ono par dana nakon poroda kad se ponuda i potražnja još nisu izjednačile, smanjuje se i veličina i napetost od krajeva prema unutrašnjosti. iako još ne mogu normalno spavati na boku, ni dignuti ruke u zrak. zvala sam dr i ona mi je rekla da povlačenje traje oko 14 dana. vjerovatno je ovo vrijeme potrebno da se majka odvikne od cicanja  :Smile: ...nakon skoro 42 mjeseca ukupnog staža pozdravljam nezaboravne i nenadoknadive trenutke sa svojom djecom.

----------


## sillyme

Moj je napunio dvije godine, i vise ne ciki. Prvo sam uspjesno ukinula nocno dojenje, bilo je dva-tri pokusaja dok nisam uspjela (dok se sve okolnosti nisu dobro poklopile  :Grin: ) i onda smo nastavili s dva pa jednim podojem, prezivjeli i adaptaciju #2 u druge jaslice (gradske) i kako je sve uslo u neku rutinu, on napokon dobro jede (bilo je problema s nedobivanjem na tezini), zdrav je itd meni je dosla zelja da je kraj, i tako sam par dana prije drugog rodjendana probala uspavljivanje bez cike. Bila je mala drama, ali stvarno mala, ne toliko da je plakao za cikom nego nije mogao zaspati, ali kako je sve proslo relativno lako samo sam nastavila s izbjegavanjem uspavljivanja na cici i nakon tjedan dana je dojenju bio kraj, puno brze i lakse nego sam ocekivala.

Nisam niti jednom osjetila prepunjenost, niti morala izdajati, niti si na bilo koji nacin olaksati, kao da nikad nisam dojila - a sto je po meni pouzdan znak da je prekid bio stvarno miroljubiv  :Smile:  I dalje je velika maza, obavezno spava sa mnom u krevetu, i po noci ako se probudi mora me zagrliti i onda dalje nastavi spavati. Cike se jos ponekad sjeti, pa cak i zatrazi ako je u nekom polusnu, ali rijetko i samo ga zagrlim i kazem da nema vise mlijeka, i on me zagrli nazad bez problema.

----------


## Mojca

Evo i mi već treću noć bez noćnih podoja. Mislim, bilo je i vrijeme... ima 25 mjeseci.  :Smile:  
Prvu noć se budila non stop i plakala, drugu se probudila 3 puta od čega je jednom plakala, treću noć se probudila samo jednom uz plakanje, pričali smo priču (fakat mi nije jasno kako u 3 ujutro iz rukava izimproviziram priču  :Smile: ) i brzo je ponovno zaspala. 
Oko 6.30 je dobila cicu i još spava.

edit: Postogle smo dogovor da cicu može dobiti samo na kauču, a ne više i u krevetu, a njen krevet je spojem s našim.

----------


## littletunafish

imam dvojbe. da li je ok da ukinem dojenje po noći, i ostavim večernje i npr. u 5 ujutro, ili kad se već probudi predzadnji put? probala sam već nešto prije malo više od mjesec dana izvesti, i onda nije upalilo jer se klinjo razbolio pa se nacicavao do besvjesti, ali sad bih ja opet probala..on je friško napunio godinu dana.

----------


## jelena.O

sad to samo ti znaš jel možeš ili ne, ali recimo ak može moj "friški" slučaj od pred skoro  godinu dana.

ja sam sve podoje sredila odma , ali je tad bio skoro pa 3 godine.

----------


## littletunafish

Jelena, koliko puta dnevno/noćno ti je dijete cicalo onda? jer ja se nekako mislim, meni psihološki nije problem 2-3 puta, ali više od toga mi je bezveze. ima skroz normalno uvedenu (do)hranu, sve obroke preko dana (doručak, marenda, ručak, užina, večera), i popodne malo "cicomarenda"

----------


## jelena.O

više puta dnevno, i jaaako punoputa noću

----------


## Agrum

Postoji li način za prekid noćnih nacicavanja? Bebač ima 10 mjeseci i fino papa preko dana, noću uglavnom samo uživa na cici  :Smile:  I otkad bi mogao bez noćnog podoja?

----------


## AmaranthQuinoia

Ja sam u problemu. Ona je 20 mj i jos cica. Po danu 3 puta,po noci nekad 2,nekad 5. Problem je uspavljivanje. Jedno vrijeme ju je tata uspavljivao,al onda smo bile na moru same,u malom prostoru i tu se opet navukla na cicu. Cica po 20 min i onda nateze i iako joj se vidno spava, vrti se dize,pada,okrecel i tako jos sat vremena. I onda me cijelo vrijeme trazi rukom,naslanja se na mene..to traje po sat i pol-dva. Luda sam,ne da mi se,nemam vremena ni zivaca za to. Tako ju dva puta dnevno uspavljujem. Nemam ideje ni snage zapocinjati nesto drasticno,a i jos uvijek bih ju dojila,samo da bar brze zaspe..

----------


## AmaranthQuinoia

I da..cicanje po noci..znam da nije potrebno..ali ona malo jede po danu,a po noci vuce dosta,zato je to tako..nemam srca joj ne dati..ne znam sta bih mislila,nemam pojma jel ispravno radim.samo znam da sam nekad izmozdena od tog sisanja

----------


## maca papucarica

Ako želiš promijeniti način uspavljivanja, onda moraš smisliti neke načine koji bi tebi bili prihvatljiviji i ponuditi joj promjenu. Sigurno da neće odmah prvu večer zaspati za 20 minuta ali s vremenom hoće.
A ako joj toliko dugo treba da zaspi sa cikom, ja bih pomislila da joj takvo uspavljivanje ipak više ne paše (ili je preumorna ili premalo umorna).

E sad, što ćeš joj ponuditi, ovisi o tebi.

Moj pipka malu bradavicu na mojoj ruci (nisam baš prezadovoljna, ali još se nadam da će sam prerasti).
Prijateljica svoju ljulja dok ne zaspi jer joj je to najbrže.
Od druge prijateljice mala ima tješilicu i dudu isključivo za uspavljivanje.
...

A za noćno cicanje, misliš da ne bi tražila više po danu da ne cica noću?

Moj se budio obavezno 5+ puta (bliže 10) noću i stvarno sam se spasila kad smo izbacili noćno cikenje...

----------


## jntvmx

Moj mali ima 2,5 godine. Obožava cicati. On je treće dijete. Dojila sam svo troje, ali stariji su klinci spontano prestali do prve godine. On nikako. I sada mi se čini da je stvarno došlo vrijeme da prestanemo. Osim toga slabo i jede, mislim da bi bolje jeo kada ne bi cicao. Osim toga, ne mogu ga nigdje ostaviti preko noći ili na popodnevnom spavanju, npr. kod bake jer je problem uspavljivanje.
Tako da o tome razmišljam već neko vrijeme. Sada pijem antibiotike i mislim da uz količinu lijekova koje uzimam nije najpametnije da cica pa je i to dobar poticaj za prestanak. Jučer sam napravila mješavinu od soli i pavlovičeve masti i namazala bradavice...zgrozio se čim je prislonio usta. Ja sam rekla da se cica pokvarila i da ću ga ja maziti i pričati priče. Popodne nije spavao. Zaspao je izmoren tek oko 11 navečer uz Ježurku ježića. Po noći je u snu tražio i ipak sam mu dala malo misleći možda se neće sjećati po danu. Izgleda da je stvarno mislio da sanja  :Smile:  jer ništa ne spominje...a pričalica je, sve zna reči. Danas isto, preskočio popodne, svako toliko tužno pita za cici ali ne posustajem. Inače mu to maženje jako puno znači...iako osobno mislim da je već prevelik.

----------


## Kaae

Zgrozila bih se i ja da mi netko podvali kremu. Nemoj to raditi. 

Ako si odlucila prestati, prestani, ali onda se toga moras i drzati. Njemu je ocigledno jos uvijek bitno, ali dojenje nije stvar samo jedne osobe, bilo majke ili djeteta, tako da ako jedan ne zeli, onda bi stvarno trebalo biti gotovo.

----------


## nanimira

> Ja sam u problemu. Ona je 20 mj i jos cica. Po danu 3 puta,po noci nekad 2,nekad 5. Problem je uspavljivanje. Jedno vrijeme ju je tata uspavljivao,al onda smo bile na moru same,u malom prostoru i tu se opet navukla na cicu. Cica po 20 min i onda nateze i iako joj se vidno spava, vrti se dize,pada,okrecel i tako jos sat vremena. I onda me cijelo vrijeme trazi rukom,naslanja se na mene..to traje po sat i pol-dva. Luda sam,ne da mi se,nemam vremena ni zivaca za to. Tako ju dva puta dnevno uspavljujem. Nemam ideje ni snage zapocinjati nesto drasticno,a i jos uvijek bih ju dojila,samo da bar brze zaspe..


Meni je isto ovako, ma identično. 20 mjeseci stara cicalica. Isto nemam pojma kako prestati..da ne pričam da mi se od vječitog nasisavanja vrti u glavi jer je trčkalica koja se po noći budi 5+ puta i nikako zaspat bez cice, ni preko dana ni navečer. Još sam cijeli dan s njom i stvarno mi je teško i fizički i psihički ostati prisebna i koncentrirana na njezina hopsanja,posebno ako se ne odmorim.

----------


## AmaranthQuinoia

> Meni je isto ovako, ma identično. 20 mjeseci stara cicalica. Isto nemam pojma kako prestati..da ne pričam da mi se od vječitog nasisavanja vrti u glavi jer je trčkalica koja se po noći budi 5+ puta i nikako zaspat bez cice, ni preko dana ni navečer. Još sam cijeli dan s njom i stvarno mi je teško i fizički i psihički ostati prisebna i koncentrirana na njezina hopsanja,posebno ako se ne odmorim.


Evo mi smo "riješili" "problem".  :Smile:  Prije nekih 2 tjedna smo ju počeli ostavljati u krevetiću nakon što je pocicala u boravku. Ispričam joj kratku pričicu i pozdravim, te odem do wc-a (koji je blizu sobe) i perem zube (10ak min) i kad se vratim-ona spava!  :utezi:   Preporođena sam od tad. Mislim da je bila spremna za ovakav način i što je najbolje-bolje spava po noći  :Very Happy:

----------

